# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خیلی دلم میخواد "دندون تهران " قبول شم ؟

## a.t.n

سلام دوستان 
من خیلی دوست دارم که دندون تهران قبول شم 
سال 1400 میتونم توی کنکور شرکت کنم 
فارغ التحصیلم اما کنکور 99 شرایط شرکت شو ندارم
فقط 1400 و 1400 به بعد میتونم شرکت کنم 
دوستان میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد سوالهایی که در زیر میپرسم بدونم پس همه تون شرکت کنید هرکس با هر تجربه ای 
سوالام :
 ساعت مطالعه کسی که این رشته محل رو میخواد چقدر باید باشه "حداقل"
میزان استفاده از نت و مجازی 
و.......
هر توصیه و تجربه ای دارید که فکر میکنید باعث موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت میشه 
پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم

----------


## a.t.n

کنکورم فقط همون موقع یکبار شرکت کردم 
و دیگه شرکت نکردم

----------


## Frozen

بنظر من تا اخر امسال ینی کنکور 99 وقتتو بذار مباحثی که مسلط نیسی ب درجه تسلط برس...حالا میخاد با ثبتنام کلاس انلاین باشه یا درسنامه و هرچی....عمومیا رو حتما جمع کن و خوب بخون که سال دیگه کمتر وقتت گرفته شه
از همین الان از لحاظ ذهنی و جسمی بدنتو به ساعت مطالعه بالا عادت بده
نذار با این فکر که من امسال کنکور نمیدم بعضی وقتا تنبلی کنی
در حال حاضر با 5-6 شروع کن و سال اینده به 10 ساعت اینا هرروز و پیوسته عادت کن...پیوستگی خیلی مهمه
ایشالا ک ب هدفت برسی عزیزم

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
با ساعت های پایین شروع کنید!
مباحثی که ضعف دارید رو از الان کار کنید!
نت و مجازی رو هم هرچقدر کمتر درگیر بشید به نفع خودتونه!
موفق باشید!

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان 
> من خیلی دوست دارم که دندون تهران قبول شم 
> سال 1400 میتونم توی کنکور شرکت کنم 
> فارغ التحصیلم اما کنکور 99 شرایط شرکت شو ندارم
> فقط 1400 و 1400 به بعد میتونم شرکت کنم 
> دوستان میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد سوالهایی که در زیر میپرسم بدونم پس همه تون شرکت کنید هرکس با هر تجربه ای 
> سوالام :
>  ساعت مطالعه کسی که این رشته محل رو میخواد چقدر باید باشه "حداقل"
> میزان استفاده از نت و مجازی 
> ...


توصیم به شما این هست که از همین الان شروع کنی و اصلا اینطور فرض کن که 99 کنکور داری،تجربیاتی که بدست میاری سال بعد بی نهایت بهت کمک خواهند کرد.

----------


## a.t.n

از دوستانی که در تاپیک شرکت کردن 
صمیمانه ممنونم که تجربیات خودشون رو در اختیارم گذاشتن 
موفق باشید بچه ها .

----------


## a.t.n

> توصیم به شما این هست که از همین الان شروع کنی و اصلا اینطور فرض کن که 99 کنکور داری،تجربیاتی که بدست میاری سال بعد بی نهایت بهت کمک خواهند کرد.


بله حتما میخونم 
ممنون از یادآوری

----------


## a.t.n

> بنظر من تا اخر امسال ینی کنکور 99 وقتتو بذار مباحثی که مسلط نیسی ب درجه تسلط برس...حالا میخاد با ثبتنام کلاس انلاین باشه یا درسنامه و هرچی....عمومیا رو حتما جمع کن و خوب بخون که سال دیگه کمتر وقتت گرفته شه
> از همین الان از لحاظ ذهنی و جسمی بدنتو به ساعت مطالعه بالا عادت بده
> نذار با این فکر که من امسال کنکور نمیدم بعضی وقتا تنبلی کنی
> در حال حاضر با 5-6 شروع کن و سال اینده به 10 ساعت اینا هرروز و پیوسته عادت کن...پیوستگی خیلی مهمه
> ایشالا ک ب هدفت برسی عزیزم


ممنون از توصیه های خوب و کاربردی

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام 
> با ساعت های پایین شروع کنید!
> مباحثی که ضعف دارید رو از الان کار کنید!
> نت و مجازی رو هم هرچقدر کمتر درگیر بشید به نفع خودتونه!
> موفق باشید!


بله یه گوشی ساده هم دارم اونو میارم جلو دست 
ولی خب استفاده از نتم زیاد نیست ولی خب کمترش هم میکنم 
مرسی از شما

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


سلام دوستان 
من خیلی دوست دارم که دندون تهران قبول شم 
سال 1400 میتونم توی کنکور شرکت کنم 
فارغ التحصیلم اما کنکور 99 شرایط شرکت شو ندارم
فقط 1400 و 1400 به بعد میتونم شرکت کنم 
دوستان میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد سوالهایی که در زیر میپرسم بدونم پس همه تون شرکت کنید هرکس با هر تجربه ای 
سوالام :
 ساعت مطالعه کسی که این رشته محل رو میخواد چقدر باید باشه "حداقل"
میزان استفاده از نت و مجازی 
و.......
هر توصیه و تجربه ای دارید که فکر میکنید باعث موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت میشه 
پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم


شما خیلی به من لطف داشتی تو انجمن.. برای همین وظیفه میدونم تا جایی که اطلاع دارم راهنمایی کنم. به نظرِ من اگه پایه درسی قوی داری و آدم درس خونی هستی و نتیجه اولین کنکورت خوب بوده هدف رو تهران بذار..در غیر اینصورت روحیه ات رو ضعیف میکنه و حالت بازدارنده به خودش میگیره. یعنی از شدت استرس کلاً نمیخونی. هدف رو یک مقدار منطقی بگیر و تلاشِ منظم داشته باش. من یک هفته خیلی تحقیق کردم و مقاله های زیادی خوندم. به نظرم اینترنت رو کلاً قطع کن و تلویزیون هم تعطیل. صبح تا شب برو کتابخونه مثل کسی که کار میکنه..خونه رسیدی بدون هیچ استرسی استراحت کن، اینترنت برو و تی وی ببین هر کار خواستی بکن. ولی محدود. انگار که صبح زود باید بری سر کار. کارت هم درس خوندن تو کتابخونه است. و به نظرم تا کنکور ۹۹ پایه رو کامل بخون و تست زیاد بزن تحلیل تست رو یاد بگیر و کلاً مهارت آزمون دادن رو تقویت کن و تابستون دوازدهم رو بخون و آزمون هم از تابستون برو. موفق باشی*

----------


## hamed_habibi

دندون تهران قبول شدن برای دودسته از افراد هستش یکی افرادی که غیر بومی هستن باید 2 رقمی بشن یا افرادی که بومی هستن میتونن با 400منطقه سه مثلا قبول شن منبع حرفم قانون بومی گزینی و کارنامه های کنکوره مثلا در سال 98 با رتبه 369 از استان البرز منطقه سه دندون بهشتی دولتی نیم سال دوم قبول شدن درصورتی ک کسی ک خارج بوم هستش باید زیر100منطقه سه بشه..پس شما اینارم در نظر بگیر 400شدن کجا زیر 100شدن کجا

----------


## hamed_habibi

زیست دینی عربی برای 100بخون واقعا بخون صد بزنی شیمی برای بالای 80 اینا درسای ناجی و درسایی هستن ک گردن کنکور میشکنن

----------


## امید رسولی

والا ما هم دلمون میخواد

----------


## a.t.n

> *
> 
> شما خیلی به من لطف داشتی تو انجمن.. برای همین وظیفه میدونم تا جایی که اطلاع دارم راهنمایی کنم. به نظرِ من اگه پایه درسی قوی داری و آدم درس خونی هستی و نتیجه اولین کنکورت خوب بوده هدف رو تهران بذار..در غیر اینصورت روحیه ات رو ضعیف میکنه و حالت بازدارنده به خودش میگیره. یعنی از شدت استرس کلاً نمیخونی. هدف رو یک مقدار منطقی بگیر و تلاشِ منظم داشته باش. من یک هفته خیلی تحقیق کردم و مقاله های زیادی خوندم. به نظرم اینترنت رو کلاً قطع کن و تلویزیون هم تعطیل. صبح تا شب برو کتابخونه مثل کسی که کار میکنه..خونه رسیدی بدون هیچ استرسی استراحت کن، اینترنت برو و تی وی ببین هر کار خواستی بکن. ولی محدود. انگار که صبح زود باید بری سر کار. کارت هم درس خوندن تو کتابخونه است. و به نظرم تا کنکور ۹۹ پایه رو کامل بخون و تست زیاد بزن تحلیل تست رو یاد بگیر و کلاً مهارت آزمون دادن رو تقویت کن و تابستون دوازدهم رو بخون و آزمون هم از تابستون برو. موفق باشی*


وای نی نی جان خیلی خوشحال شدم پیامتون رو دیدم 
ممنون عزیز از توصیه هاتون حتما در نظر میگیرم 
من فقط انجام وظیفه کردم 
شما هم موفق باشین

----------


## hamed_habibi

دقیقا یک سال ونیم فرصت داری میتونی قبول شی تلاش کنی

----------


## Pcstud

> دندون تهران قبول شدن برای دودسته از افراد هستش یکی افرادی که غیر بومی هستن باید 2 رقمی بشن یا افرادی که بومی هستن میتونن با 400منطقه سه مثلا قبول شن منبع حرفم قانون بومی گزینی و کارنامه های کنکوره مثلا در سال 98 با رتبه 369 از استان البرز منطقه سه دندون بهشتی دولتی نیم سال دوم قبول شدن درصورتی ک کسی ک خارج بوم هستش باید زیر100منطقه سه بشه..پس شما اینارم در نظر بگیر 400شدن کجا زیر 100شدن کجا


البرز مگه منطقه دو نیست؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> البرز مگه منطقه دو نیست؟


​ربطی ب شهر نداره خیلیا این فکرو میکنن یه قسمتایی از تهران کرج منطقه سه هستش

----------


## a.t.n

بچه ها من از اون روز تا حالا دارم میخونم با ساعت مطالعه خیلی کم اما پیوسته
اما دو روزه حس خفگی و ناامیدی و غم اومده سراغم 
همش توی ذهنم میگم فقط ساکت شو و ادامه بده و ادامه میدم هر چند ساعت مطالعه ام پایینه اما کم کم نسبت به روز یک افزایش داشته و دارم کم کم عادت میکنم 
یه سوال میپرسم راستشو بهم بگین اگه واقعا همین جور ادامه بدم و تا آخرش تحمل کنم 50 درصد امکان داره که  1400دندون تهران بیارم ؟

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> بچه ها من از اون روز تا حالا دارم میخونم با ساعت مطالعه خیلی کم اما پیوسته
> اما دو روزه حس خفگی و ناامیدی و غم اومده سراغم 
> همش توی ذهنم میگم فقط ساکت شو و ادامه بده و ادامه میدم هر چند ساعت مطالعه ام پایینه اما کم کم نسبت به روز یک افزایش داشته و دارم کم کم عادت میکنم 
> یه سوال میپرسم راستشو بهم بگین اگه واقعا همین جور ادامه بدم و تا آخرش تحمل کنم 50 درصد امکان داره که  1400دندون تهران بیارم ؟


همین جور؟ کدوم جور؟
این که بتونی به درس زیاد خوندن عادت کنی یا نه به چندین عامل بستگی داره + این که باید صبور هم باشی

اگه بعد یک هفته اون حس خفگی نرفت برگرد اینجا بهت میگم چیکار کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.t.n

> همین جور؟ کدوم جور؟
> این که بتونی به درس زیاد خوندن عادت کنی یا نه به چندین عامل بستگی داره + این که باید صبور هم باشی
> 
> اگه بعد یک هفته اون حس خفگی نرفت برگرد اینجا بهت میگم چیکار کنی


منظورم اینه که صبور باشم و فقط ادامه بدم تا آخرش بهش میرسم ؟حتی 50 درصد هم احتمال داشته باشه عالیه : :Y (719): (730):
افکار منفی اومده سراغم !

----------


## eskalis

> منظورم اینه که صبور باشم و فقط ادامه بدم تا آخرش بهش میرسم ؟حتی 50 درصد هم احتمال داشته باشه عالیه :(730):
> افکار منفی اومده سراغم !


انگیزه عین غذا خوردن میمونه  باس سه وعده در روز به خودت انگیزه بدی حالا با هرچی شده ، با هرچی که انگیزت تو میبره بالا حالا میخواد  ویدیو کلیپ باشه ، بیرون رفتن باشه  ، هرچی ،   برای انگیزه تم برنامه ریزی کن.

----------


## a.t.n

> انگیزه عین غذا خوردن میمونه  باس سه وعده در روز به خودت انگیزه بدی حالا با هرچی شده ، با هرچی که انگیزت تو میبره بالا حالا میخواد  ویدیو کلیپ باشه ، بیرون رفتن باشه  ، هرچی ،   برای انگیزه تم برنامه ریزی کن.


ممنون

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> انگیزه عین غذا خوردن میمونه  باس سه وعده در روز به خودت انگیزه بدی حالا با هرچی شده ، با هرچی که انگیزت تو میبره بالا حالا میخواد  ویدیو کلیپ باشه ، بیرون رفتن باشه  ، هرچی ،   برای انگیزه تم برنامه ریزی کن.


با این که قبول دارم که انگیزه داشتن چیز خوبیه، ولی اثراتش ماندگار نیست
کسی که میخواد یک سال روزی چندین ساعت درس بخونه باید عادت داشته باشه که خودکار بره سراغ درس خوندن بدون این که بگه "وای انگیزه ندارم حس درسم نمیاد"
شما که شب قبل از خواب مسواک میزنی نمیای بگی "میخوام دندونامو از پوسیدگی حفظ کنم و الان وقتشه!!!"
بدون فکر کردن به هیچی مسواک میزنی میخوابی چون عادت کردی بهش

----------


## eskalis

> با این که قبول دارم که انگیزه داشتن چیز خوبیه، ولی اثراتش ماندگار نیست
> کسی که میخواد یک سال روزی چندین ساعت درس بخونه باید عادت داشته باشه که خودکار بره سراغ درس خوندن بدون این که بگه "وای انگیزه ندارم حس درسم نمیاد"
> شما که شب قبل از خواب مسواک میزنی نمیای بگی "میخوام دندونامو از پوسیدگی حفظ کنم و الان وقتشه!!!"
> بدون فکر کردن به هیچی مسواک میزنی میخوابی چون عادت کردی بهش


قصد تشویش اذهان فرم کنکوری ندارم 
مشکل ما دقیقا از همین جاست که میاییم کنکور با مثال هایی مقایسه میکنیم که از هر بُعد بخوایم بهش نگاه کنیم با هم دیگه هیچ سنخیتی ندارند ، همانطور که ی عده میان با مسابقه دو میدانی مقایسه میکنن ، هیچ بُعد این مثال ها باهم  جنبه مشترکی ندارن ،اتفاقا برای کنکور انگیزه لازمه ، یکی از انگیزه مدالکنکور(انگیزه دائم کنکور)  اینه که طرف بخواد از شرایط سخت خونواده در بیاد و برا همین چهاردستو پاشو نعل میکنه و تلاش میکنه که از اون شرایط هیروشیمایی فکری و رفتاری در بیاد ، اونایی هم که تقریبا زندگی مرفه دارن ،نیاز به انگیزه دارند ، و این انگیزه دقیقا عین درس خوندن در طول روز  نیاز به برنامه ریزی داره ، چون مغز عین بچه کودک دو ساله هست فقد خوراک خوب میخواد تا رشد کنه و مغز خوده مغز هم در حد بچه دو ساله هست (درکش شاید ی خرده برات سخت باشه)و این مسایل عادت حالیش نمیشه برای موفقیت ، عادت زمانی حالی مغز میشه که بهش تحمیل بشه و واژه عادت معمولا زمانی که شرایط سخت تحمیل بشه و قدرت تغییر و تجزیه.ش نباشه بهش عادت کنی،مثل سربازی..

برای انگیزه دادن ب خودتون برنامه بریزید با یک بار حمام رفتن تمیز نمیشه نیاز به چند بار حمام کردن در هفته دارید ،برای انگیزه میخوای مثال بزنی از این جنس نوع مثال ها بزن

و من الله توفیق

----------


## دختر باهوش

سلام من تازه عضو شدم چطوری باید تایپیک بزنم؟؟

----------


## sina_u

> شما که شب قبل از خواب مسواک میزنی نمیای بگی "میخوام دندونامو از پوسیدگی حفظ کنم و الان وقتشه!!!"
> بدون فکر کردن به هیچی مسواک میزنی میخوابی چون عادت کردی بهش


ساختار مغز و کارکردش بسیار پیچیده هست. 
اتفاقا همیشه موقع مسواک زدن این موضوع به شما یادآوری میشه و این مطلب از مغزتون بازیابی میشه.
کافیه  یکبار مسواک نزنین و برین بخوابین اونوقت میفهمین چند بار مغزتون به شما گوشزد میکنه که چون مسواک نزدین دندونهاتون در خطر پوسیدگی هست و مجبورتون میکنه بلندشین برین مسواک بزنین.

----------


## a.t.n

> دقیقا یک سال ونیم فرصت داری میتونی قبول شی تلاش کنی


میگم داداش 
کسی که واقعا از صفر شروع کرده باشه با 1 ساعت و 1.5 ساعت
و الان ساعت مطالعه اش 4 ساعت باشه 
تا پایان تابستان 7_8 ساعت 
از مهر به بعد 8_9_10 ساعت تا عید 
و از اون به بعد هم 11_12 ساعت 
واقعا میتونه به این رشته ای که عنوان تاپیکه برسه ؟
(فقط واقعا راستشو بگو  )

----------


## maria_sbz

> میگم داداش 
> کسی که واقعا از صفر شروع کرده باشه با 1 ساعت و 1.5 ساعت
> و الان ساعت مطالعه اش 4 ساعت باشه 
> تا پایان تابستان 7_8 ساعت 
> از مهر به بعد 8_9_10 ساعت تا عید 
> و از اون به بعد هم 11_12 ساعت 
> واقعا میتونه به این رشته ای که عنوان تاپیکه برسه ؟
> (فقط واقعا راستشو بگو  )


*عاره میرسه !
اگه الکی استرس(سم) به خودش نده و مستمر و پایدار بخونه و تلاش کنه حتما میرسه

کلا استرس و موج منفی ادمو از هرکاری میندازه و ادم دیگه میلی به انجامش نداره ...مغزت هم میخواد همینکار رو انجام بده ..یعنی نذاره تلاش کنی 
من هم زیادی بی انگیزه بودم 
هی میگفتم نمیشهههههههههههههه و با افکار منفی هیچی از درسهام نمیفهمیدم واقعا 
من از مهر ماه سال 98 دوباره شروع کردم به خوندن (برای بار سوم میخوام کنکور بدم)

با یک تفاوت " سعی کردم انرژی مثبتمو و افکار مثبتم رو نگه دارم " البته شخصی هم در کنارم هستن که وقتی من یه جمله منفی میگم حسابی از خجالتم در میان 

نمیدونم به دردت بخوره یا نه ولی بدون "همه چیز با درست کردن عادتها اتفاق میفته " 

الان با همین تایم مطالعه کم خیلی جلویی به نظرم 
همینطور ادامه بده حتی با ساعت کم 
اما یادت باشه که اصلا  و به هیچ عنوان کم نیار و به طور کلی درس رو کنار نذار
درضمن این موضوع هم یادت نره که تفریح هم در قسمتی از کارت بذار
همه میگن فقط درس بخون و خودت رو بکش
اما نمیگن اقا یکم هم برای تفریحت وقت بذار برای خانوادت وقت بذار 
تو در کنار درس به فعالیت هات هم برس (در یک تایم مشخص و با برنامه مشخص)
اما یه نصحیت از گوش کردن به اخبار خودداری کن 
از گشتن بیجهت تو فضای مجازی خودداری کن 
از دیدن انواع فیلم و سریال ها خودداری کن
(یا یه برنامه مشخص تعیین کن و ببین "من خودم روزی نیم ساعت فیلم میبینم**)**
چون اینها همشون باعث میشن ذهنت دائم مشغول باشه 
سعی کن بدنت رو به تایم مطالعه ات رفته رفته عادت بدی 
هنوز وقت زیادی داری و میتونی حداکثر استفاده رو ببری 
فقط به یه شرط "بخوایی که حداکثر استفاده رو ببری " 
اگر نخوای هیچ جوره نمیتونی پیشرفت کنی 
خواستن بخشی از اونه بعد تلاش بی وقفه است  (تلاش پیوسته ) نه در حد مرگ  مثلا بگی من از همین الان میخوام روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونم (هیچکس نمیتونه همچین کاری کنه اونم به یکباره ) 

در هر حال نگرانی رو از خودت برون 
امید و انرژی مثبت و وقت تفریح برای خودت رو از یاد نبر 
تلاش کن و خسته نشو 
اگر هم خسته شدی میتونی یک روز به خودت استراحت بدی با فکر کردن به هدفت و انجام دادن فعالیت هایی که بهت انگیزه و انرژی میدن خستگیت رو از بین ببری 
*
*اگه دائما ایه ی یاس بخونی به هیچ جایی نمیرسی پس این افکار منفی رو سعی کن اروم اروم از خودت دور کنی و جاشون رو با افکار مثبت پر کنی تا وقتی باز اون افکار منفی اومدن سراغت افکار مثبتت پررنگتر باشن و اون افکار منفی دیگه حتی به ذهنت هم نیان (من همین الانشم گاهی اوقات ناامید میشم اما اینقدر جمله مثبت و حرفهای خوب به خودم گفتم که موقع ناامید شدنم توی ذهنم صدای خودم میپیچه و میاد به کمکم و اون انرژی منفی ازم دور میشه و بازم میشینم کاری که داشتم انجام میدادم رو انجام  میدم )

به قول همون شخصی که کمکم کردن "بی استرس به زندگیت برس"

هر ادمی قدرت انجام هرکاری رو داره هر کاری حتی شده سختترین کار باشه 
پس شما هم مطمئن باشین که میتونین با تلاش به خواستتون برسین 
* :Yahoo (76): *موفق باشین*

----------


## maria_sbz

> *عاره میرسه !
> اگه الکی استرس(سم) به خودش نده و مستمر و پایدار بخونه و تلاش کنه حتما میرسه
> 
> کلا استرس و موج منفی ادمو از هرکاری میندازه و ادم دیگه میلی به انجامش نداره ...مغزت هم میخواد همینکار رو انجام بده ..یعنی نذاره تلاش کنی 
> من هم زیادی بی انگیزه بودم 
> هی میگفتم نمیشهههههههههههههه و با افکار منفی هیچی از درسهام نمیفهمیدم واقعا 
> من از مهر ماه سال 98 دوباره شروع کردم به خوندن (برای بار سوم میخوام کنکور بدم)
> 
> با یک تفاوت " سعی کردم انرژی مثبتمو و افکار مثبتم رو نگه دارم " البته شخصی هم در کنارم هستن که وقتی من یه جمله منفی میگم حسابی از خجالتم در میان 
> ...



*راستشو بخوایین خودم با خوندن چندباره حرفی که خودم نوشتم انرژی گرفتم 
خسته بودم و اومده بودم که یه سر بزنم و برم .. با اومدنم خستگیم فرار کرد 
امیدوارم شما هم استفاده کنین و قوت قلب بگیرین

 تایم تماشای سریالمه ..فعلا*  :Y (444):

----------


## heavymakeup

ببین تا تابستون نقاظ صعفت رو کار کن
یا اگه همه رو در یه سطحی میتونی از مطالب مهم تر شروع کنی
مثلا از ریاضی مثلثات و هندسه و حد پیوستگی و نامعادله ( خیلی پر سوال بودن توی سال 98 )
شیمی یازدهم ( مهم تر و سخت تر از دهم ه ! )
از فیزیک میتونی فصل 2 و 3 یازدهم + 3 و 4 دهم رو کار کنی ( چگالی رو هم بخون ! مهمه )
عربی یا قواعد رو بخون یا ترجمه یا هر دو اما یه چیزی برای طول سال تحصیلیت هم بزار  :Yahoo (21):  ایده آل گرایی 90 درصد بچه هارو زمین میزنه
زبان اگه صفری از لغات شروع کن و کم کم برو سمت گرامر
دینی حفظ ایات . فرض کن میخوای قران رو حفظ کنی
فارسی بچسب به ارایه و قرابت . هر شب کار کن

تایم مطالعت رو یواش یواش ببر بالا
وقتی رسیدی به 6 ساعت سعی کن اون 6 ساعت رو فشرده بخونی
یعنی اگه توی طول روز 6 ساعت میخوندی
حالا باید توی نصف روز 6 ساعت بخونی
اینجوری جا برای افزایش ساعت مطالعه ت هم باز میکنی

فعلا از روز یه منبع کار کن . منبعت هم سمت و سوی اموزش داشته باشه بهتره

حالا شروع که کردی بیشتر برات سوال پیش میار
بپرس ما هم جواب میدید

موفق باشی

----------


## a.t.n

> *عاره میرسه !
> اگه الکی استرس(سم) به خودش نده و مستمر و پایدار بخونه و تلاش کنه حتما میرسه
> 
> کلا استرس و موج منفی ادمو از هرکاری میندازه و ادم دیگه میلی به انجامش نداره ...مغزت هم میخواد همینکار رو انجام بده ..یعنی نذاره تلاش کنی 
> من هم زیادی بی انگیزه بودم 
> هی میگفتم نمیشهههههههههههههه و با افکار منفی هیچی از درسهام نمیفهمیدم واقعا 
> من از مهر ماه سال 98 دوباره شروع کردم به خوندن (برای بار سوم میخوام کنکور بدم)
> 
> با یک تفاوت " سعی کردم انرژی مثبتمو و افکار مثبتم رو نگه دارم " البته شخصی هم در کنارم هستن که وقتی من یه جمله منفی میگم حسابی از خجالتم در میان 
> ...


سلام 
خیلی ممنونم ازتون 
(شرمنده اومدم امتیاز بدم اشتباهی دستم رفت روی مخالفم  :Yahoo (13): )

----------


## heavymakeup

عرض کنم که چند تا منبع رو باید برات توضیح بدم شاید برات مفید باشه
ریاضی :
1. اگه متوسطی =
 انتخاب اول ) میکرو  ( تقریبا با مثال های حل شده ش و اینا 3000 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه خلاصه داره اما پاسخ نامه ش سنگ تموم گذاشته ! اگه درسنامه رو نفهمی پاسخ نامه رو حتما میفهمی
نقطه ی قوتش هم تست های استانداره شه با پوشش 100 درصدی مطالب درسی و کنکور . میتونه به درصد های بالا برسونتت . برای کنکور کفایت میکنه. سوال های ازمون های گاج رو هم داره که بعضا متوسط ولی ابتکاری ان . سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده
انتخاب دوم ) تخته سیاه ( تقریبا 2800 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه ش بعضی جاها خیلیییی خوبه ولی بعضی جاها هم سعی کرده با یه توضیح کوتاه مطلب رو با تست برات روشن کنه . تست هاش خوبه ولی کافی نیست . برای اموزش و پیشرفت درصدی میتونه یکی از گزینه های خوبت باشه . سوال های ازمون های ازمایشی رو هم پوشش میده 
2. اگه متوسط به بالایی ( قوی ها رو هم شامل میشه ) =
انتخاب اول ) خیلی سبز ( 3406 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه نکته وار و برای مرور دانسته ها مناسبه . اگه دبیره خوبی داری یا فیلم اموزشی میبینی یا یه منبع اسون تر کار کردی مناسب ترین درسنامه رو برات داره . سوال های ازمون های کانون رو هم پوشش میده . تنوع تیپی خیلی بالاس و سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده . اگه دوس داشتی میتونی بری سراغش . اونقدری تست داره که در کنارش منبع دوم نخوای و فقط با یه کتاب جمع بندی یا ازمون بتونی هر ازمونی رو (من جمله کنکور سراسری) باهاش بترکونی . سطح تست ها متوسط به بالاس پس انتظار یه شیب ملایم اسون به سخت رو از تست ها نداشته باش . چندتا اول رو دست گرمی میده ولی بعد طوفان شروع میشه
انتخاب دوم ) مهروماه ( سایتش میگه 4000 تا تست داره ولی 3500 تا داره  :Yahoo (21):  ) . این کتاب تمام طیف های دانش آموزش رو در بر میگیره . اموزش از صفر تا صد در کنار درسنامه های حجیمش ! اگه حال خوندن درسنامه ی کامل داری این کتاب خیلی کمک کنندس . تست هاشم مشابه خیلی سبز متوسط به بالا هستن ولی شیب اسون به سختش ملایم تره ! خوب یادت میده . یکی از رقیب های گردن کلفته خیلی سبزه
تست هاش تنوع خوبی دارن . برتری بززرگی که نسبت به خیلی داره ازمون های 10 سواله ی انتهای هر فصلشه . جالبه بدونی کاملا استانداره ! یکی از ازمون هاشم سطحش دشواره که خب چون ازمونه بازم مزیته  :Yahoo (1): 

انتخاب سوم ) نشرالگو ( سال به ساله . جامعش هم داره میاد . تقریبا 4500 تا تست داره  :Yahoo (21):  ) این کتاب یه جنگ واقعیه ! درسنامه هایی که فرمول ها رو به همراه یه مثال اورده و هیچ توضیح اضافه ای هم نداده . اینقدری نوع سوالات بالاس که بعد خوندن این کتاب یه غول واقعی میشی . سوال هاشم 20 درصد اسونه - 40 درصد متوسطه - 40 درصد هم سخته . سخت هاش واقعا سختن ! البته سخت بودن به معنی طولانی بودن نیست . همه ابتکاری و مفهومی ان . این کتاب برای افزایش هر درصدی به 100 مناسبه . اصلا هم با این کتاب شوخی نکن . خیلی خفنه !

اما یه سری منابع مثه آیکیوپلاس هم هست که بی نظیرن ! همه میگن بده ولی اگه منبع دومت باشه و ریاضی حالیت باشه میفهمی چه لعبتی عه  :Yahoo (1):  2700 تا تست داره که همه ایده های متنوع و اکثرا جدیدی رو پوشش میدن . ممکنه هیچ وقت مشابه این تست هارو حتی توی ازمون های ازمایشی هم نبینی ولی خیلی ذهنت رو باز میکنه . بعضی سوالاتش فرول های کتاب درسی رو خواستن که اثبات کنی . این یعنی ریاضی رو مثه زیست میفهمی  :Yahoo (1):  کاملا مفهومی

ببین هر کدوم  رو خریدی موج آزمون ریاضی نشرآلگو رو هم بخر . خیلی خوبه ^_^

بقیه منابع رو هم بعدا میزارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.t.n

بچه ها ممنون 
خیلی حالمو خوب کردین به خصوص @maria_sbz
از راهنمایی های اون یکی دوستمون هم ممنونم 
همه تون موفق باشین 
فعلا من برم

----------


## a.t.n

> عرض کنم که چند تا منبع رو باید برات توضیح بدم شاید برات مفید باشه
> ریاضی :
> 1. اگه متوسطی =
>  انتخاب اول ) میکرو  ( تقریبا با مثال های حل شده ش و اینا 3000 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه خلاصه داره اما پاسخ نامه ش سنگ تموم گذاشته ! اگه درسنامه رو نفهمی پاسخ نامه رو حتما میفهمی
> نقطه ی قوتش هم تست های استانداره شه با پوشش 100 درصدی مطالب درسی و کنکور . میتونه به درصد های بالا برسونتت . برای کنکور کفایت میکنه. سوال های ازمون های گاج رو هم داره که بعضا متوسط ولی ابتکاری ان . سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده
> انتخاب دوم ) تخته سیاه ( تقریبا 2800 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه ش بعضی جاها خیلیییی خوبه ولی بعضی جاها هم سعی کرده با یه توضیح کوتاه مطلب رو با تست برات روشن کنه . تست هاش خوبه ولی کافی نیست . برای اموزش و پیشرفت درصدی میتونه یکی از گزینه های خوبت باشه . سوال های ازمون های ازمایشی رو هم پوشش میده 
> 2. اگه متوسط به بالایی ( قوی ها رو هم شامل میشه ) =
> انتخاب اول ) خیلی سبز ( 3406 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه نکته وار و برای مرور دانسته ها مناسبه . اگه دبیره خوبی داری یا فیلم اموزشی میبینی یا یه منبع اسون تر کار کردی مناسب ترین درسنامه رو برات داره . سوال های ازمون های کانون رو هم پوشش میده . تنوع تیپی خیلی بالاس و سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده . اگه دوس داشتی میتونی بری سراغش . اونقدری تست داره که در کنارش منبع دوم نخوای و فقط با یه کتاب جمع بندی یا ازمون بتونی هر ازمونی رو (من جمله کنکور سراسری) باهاش بترکونی . سطح تست ها متوسط به بالاس پس انتظار یه شیب ملایم اسون به سخت رو از تست ها نداشته باش . چندتا اول رو دست گرمی میده ولی بعد طوفان شروع میشه
> انتخاب دوم ) مهروماه ( سایتش میگه 4000 تا تست داره ولی 3500 تا داره  ) . این کتاب تمام طیف های دانش آموزش رو در بر میگیره . اموزش از صفر تا صد در کنار درسنامه های حجیمش ! اگه حال خوندن درسنامه ی کامل داری این کتاب خیلی کمک کنندس . تست هاشم مشابه خیلی سبز متوسط به بالا هستن ولی شیب اسون به سختش ملایم تره ! خوب یادت میده . یکی از رقیب های گردن کلفته خیلی سبزه
> ...


خیلی از شما ممنونم

----------


## a.t.n

> عرض کنم که چند تا منبع رو باید برات توضیح بدم شاید برات مفید باشه
> ریاضی :
> 1. اگه متوسطی =
>  انتخاب اول ) میکرو  ( تقریبا با مثال های حل شده ش و اینا 3000 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه خلاصه داره اما پاسخ نامه ش سنگ تموم گذاشته ! اگه درسنامه رو نفهمی پاسخ نامه رو حتما میفهمی
> نقطه ی قوتش هم تست های استانداره شه با پوشش 100 درصدی مطالب درسی و کنکور . میتونه به درصد های بالا برسونتت . برای کنکور کفایت میکنه. سوال های ازمون های گاج رو هم داره که بعضا متوسط ولی ابتکاری ان . سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده
> انتخاب دوم ) تخته سیاه ( تقریبا 2800 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه ش بعضی جاها خیلیییی خوبه ولی بعضی جاها هم سعی کرده با یه توضیح کوتاه مطلب رو با تست برات روشن کنه . تست هاش خوبه ولی کافی نیست . برای اموزش و پیشرفت درصدی میتونه یکی از گزینه های خوبت باشه . سوال های ازمون های ازمایشی رو هم پوشش میده 
> 2. اگه متوسط به بالایی ( قوی ها رو هم شامل میشه ) =
> انتخاب اول ) خیلی سبز ( 3406 تا تست داره ) . درسنامه نکته وار و برای مرور دانسته ها مناسبه . اگه دبیره خوبی داری یا فیلم اموزشی میبینی یا یه منبع اسون تر کار کردی مناسب ترین درسنامه رو برات داره . سوال های ازمون های کانون رو هم پوشش میده . تنوع تیپی خیلی بالاس و سوال های سخت رو هم علامت دار کرده . اگه دوس داشتی میتونی بری سراغش . اونقدری تست داره که در کنارش منبع دوم نخوای و فقط با یه کتاب جمع بندی یا ازمون بتونی هر ازمونی رو (من جمله کنکور سراسری) باهاش بترکونی . سطح تست ها متوسط به بالاس پس انتظار یه شیب ملایم اسون به سخت رو از تست ها نداشته باش . چندتا اول رو دست گرمی میده ولی بعد طوفان شروع میشه
> انتخاب دوم ) مهروماه ( سایتش میگه 4000 تا تست داره ولی 3500 تا داره  ) . این کتاب تمام طیف های دانش آموزش رو در بر میگیره . اموزش از صفر تا صد در کنار درسنامه های حجیمش ! اگه حال خوندن درسنامه ی کامل داری این کتاب خیلی کمک کنندس . تست هاشم مشابه خیلی سبز متوسط به بالا هستن ولی شیب اسون به سختش ملایم تره ! خوب یادت میده . یکی از رقیب های گردن کلفته خیلی سبزه
> ...


من برای دهم از آموزش سه بعدی 
و یازدهم سیرتاپیاز استفاده میکنم 
برای تست هم میکرو گاج گرفتم (ازش خوشم اومده)
اگر به مهر رسیدم و اینارو کامل کار کردم به نظرتون باز میکرو گاج رو کار کنم یا کتاب جدید ؟اگر کتاب جدید کدوم کتاب

----------


## heavymakeup

> من برای دهم از آموزش سه بعدی 
> و یازدهم سیرتاپیاز استفاده میکنم 
> برای تست هم میکرو گاج گرفتم (ازش خوشم اومده)
> اگر به مهر رسیدم و اینارو کامل کار کردم به نظرتون باز میکرو گاج رو کار کنم یا کتاب جدید ؟اگر کتاب جدید کدوم کتاب


اولا کتاب هایی که داری با محوریت اموزش هستن پس خوبن
توی این تایم هم اولویت با اموزشه که خب الحمدالله شما منابع اموزشیه ریاضیت عالی ان
پس نگرانی بابت یادگیری نداری
زیاد سره خودتو شلوغ نکن
اگه دیدی با میکرو جواب میگیری دیگه لازم نیست منبع دیگه ای بخری
نهایتا اول سال تحصیلی یه موج آزمون تهیه کن و همراه ازمون هات میکرو رو با موج کار کن

هر جا هم احساس کردی مطلبی فراموشت شده یه مروری به همین منابع بزن
تموم شد و رفت  :Yahoo (1): 

چند منبعی نشو ! خیلی بده

----------


## Amir Ho30n

> سلام دوستان 
> من خیلی دوست دارم که دندون تهران قبول شم 
> سال 1400 میتونم توی کنکور شرکت کنم 
> فارغ التحصیلم اما کنکور 99 شرایط شرکت شو ندارم
> فقط 1400 و 1400 به بعد میتونم شرکت کنم 
> دوستان میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد سوالهایی که در زیر میپرسم بدونم پس همه تون شرکت کنید هرکس با هر تجربه ای 
> سوالام :
>  ساعت مطالعه کسی که این رشته محل رو میخواد چقدر باید باشه "حداقل"
> میزان استفاده از نت و مجازی 
> ...


سلام همشهری
من جای تو بودم قبل از خوندن روش مطالعه درست و مناسب خودم  رو مشخص میکردم از  چند تا رتبه برتر مشورت میگرفتم بعدا شروع میکردم چون اگه روش اشتباه درس بخونی هر چقدر هم ساعت مطالعه ات بالا باشه بی فایده اس 
و....
موفق باشی

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام همشهری
> من جای تو بودم قبل از خوندن روش مطالعه درست و مناسب خودم  رو مشخص میکردم از  چند تا رتبه برتر مشورت میگرفتم بعدا شروع میکردم چون اگه روش اشتباه درس بخونی هر چقدر هم ساعت مطالعه ات بالا باشه بی فایده اس 
> و....
> موفق باشی


سلام 
آره همین کارو کردم اولش خوب تحقیق کردم 
هر چند ساعت مطالعه ام خیلی کم بوده اما قلق هر درس داره دستم میاد

----------


## a.t.n

> اولا کتاب هایی که داری با محوریت اموزش هستن پس خوبن
> توی این تایم هم اولویت با اموزشه که خب الحمدالله شما منابع اموزشیه ریاضیت عالی ان
> پس نگرانی بابت یادگیری نداری
> زیاد سره خودتو شلوغ نکن
> اگه دیدی با میکرو جواب میگیری دیگه لازم نیست منبع دیگه ای بخری
> نهایتا اول سال تحصیلی یه موج آزمون تهیه کن و همراه ازمون هات میکرو رو با موج کار کن
> 
> هر جا هم احساس کردی مطلبی فراموشت شده یه مروری به همین منابع بزن
> تموم شد و رفت 
> ...


ببخشید میشه بقیه منابع رو هم بذارید ؟
(برای ریاضی لطف کردید با تحلیل گذاشتید اما چون خیلی وقتتون رو میگیره بدون تحلیل از منبع متوسط به سمت سخت اسم منابع رو برام بذارید )

----------


## heavymakeup

زیست :
1.سطح تست متوسط + ایجاد تسلط روی متن کتاب = خیلی سبز سال به سال . یه 1800 تا تست برای سال یازدهمه + یه 1400 تا هم برای سال دهم ( سال دهم توی سایتش موجود نیست ! باید دست دوم بخری )
سوالات متن و شکل های کتاب رو بخوبی پوشش دادن البته چاشنی سلیقه ای بودن هم در بعضی تست ها که خیلی هم کم هستن دیده میشه . بخاظر چند مولفی بودن ایده های متنوعی رو میتونی توش ببینی و همین چندمولفی بودنش هم باعث میشه خط فکری کتاب دستت نیاد . اینجوری هر مولفی تست طراحی کنه تقریبا میتونی فکرشو بخونی . بر حسب اهمیت فصل ها تست ها توزیع شدن . مثلا فصل های سنگین بیش از 220 تا تست دارن و فصل های سبک زیره 160 تا . درسنامه های حجیمی دارن که اگه توی کتاب درسی به ابهامی برخوردی تماما ابهامت رو برات تفهیم میکنن . فقط در صورت لزوم به درسنامه هاش رجوع کن . نکته های ترکیبی بعلاوه ی تست های ترکیبی اخره فصل هاش خیلی کمک کنندس . باعث میشه روی مطالب کتاب مسلط بشی . نکته های تست هاش رو هم به صورت خلاصه نکفته و کاملا باز کرده . پاسخ نامه ی طولانی و کاملی داره . تمام گزینه هارو بررسی کرده و علت درستی یا نادرستی شون رو گفته
2.میکرو طبقه بندی ( پایه ش بیشتر از 2600 تا تست داره و سال به سالش هم یه 3000 تایی میشه ) = برای سطح متوسط به بالا خوبه و بیشتر باعث تفهیم کتاب میشه . درسنامه ش مشابه خیلی سبز حجیمه و نکات ترکیبی هم درون درسنامه گفته شده . سعی کن فقط برای ابهاماتت سراغش بری . بعضی جاها ( حتی توی درسنامه هاش ) سلیقه ای برخورد کرده ولی لطمه ای به متن کتاب درسی نزده . پس این ضعفش محسوب نمیشه . مثه خیلی سبز تست های ترکیبی رو اخره فصل هاش اورده . قسمت ترکیب با دهم رو از قسمت ترکیب با یازدهم جدا کرده ( قشنگه این  کارش ) . ازمون های 10 الی 15 سواله قبل از سوال های ترکیبیش گذاشته . بعضی شکل هارو جا داشت ازشون تست های بیشتری طرح کنه ولی با یه تست خفن داستان رو بسته . وقتی با این کتاب موفق میشی که علاوه بر تسلط کامل بر متن کتاب , بر عمق مفاهیم هم چیره شده باشی . در کل عالیه . منبع دوم همه ی دانش اموزای منه
3. نشرالگو= حسن ختام کتاب های زیست شناسی با مجموع 7000 تست در 4 جلد . جالبه از این 7000 تا تست تقریبا 50 تاش به درد نمیخوره ( کپی شده ی نظام قدیمشه ) . مثه شیمی مبتکرانه . مطالب زائد داره ولی فقط برای فهم بیشتر . تمام شکل های کتاب رو به صورت مستقیم و ترکیبی پوشش داده . سطح تست ها متوسط به بالا هستن . ازمون های قلم چی رو هم پوشش داده . سبک نگارش درسنامه ش رسمی ولی پاسخ نامه ش صمیمیه . توی درسنامه هاش متن کتاب رو موشکافی کرده و سعی کرده بدون حجیم کردن درسنامه ( با استفاده از نمودار و جدول و اینا ) کاملا مطلب رو برسونه . تست ها متنوع ان . با اینکه تک مولفی هستش ولی خوندن ذهن مولفش بعضی جاها واقعا سخته . ترتیب اسون به سخت تست ها رعایت نشده که از این حیث مشابه کنکور سراسریه . در کل خیلی خوبه
4.مهروماه=برای دهم و دوازدهم که پناهی شایق نوشته شون عالیه ! تست های خوبی داره که سطح بندیشون هم تقریبا تناوبیه . درسنامه ش هم متنه کتابه ( البته بعضی جاها کمی سهل تر بیان کرده ) . هم سطح خیلی سبزه فقط به اون حجم نیست . در اصل پاسخ نامه ی این کتاب درسنامه شه . اکثر نکاتی رو که پوشش داده نکاته بولد کتاب درسی هستن . شکل هارو خوب بررسی کرده و متن کتاب رو کاملا پوشش داده . برای رسیدن به تسلط در زیست شناسی خیلی خوبه .
5.تخته سیاه= چون ندیدم بررسی نمیکنم . حرف های زیادی شنیدم ولی نقل قولش هم کاره صحیحی نیست . ببخشید
6.آیکیو پلاس = همون فانتومه ولی غلط هاشو کم کردن . سطح تست ها عموما متوسط به بالاس . تست اسون توش نمیبینی همونطور که تست خیلی سخت هم توش نمیبینی . ایده های جدید زیاد توش داره . گاهی کتاب رو از زوایای عجیب قریبی بررسی کرده که این نشون دهنده ی تسلط عالیه مولف های این کتاب بر کتاب درسیه . بیشتر از 4500 تا تست داره . توزیع تست ها بر اساس اهمیت فصل ها صورت گرفته . پاسخ نامه ی علاوه بر کامل بودن هدف از نوشتن این تست رو هم بیان کرده . مثلا گفته مفهمومی یا استنباطیه و... . شکل ها رو زیره ذره بین گذاشته و کامل بررسی کرده ( این موشکافی خودشو خیلی توی فصل های انرژی به ماده و ماده به انرژی نشون میده ) . میشه به عنوان تک منبع هم استفادش کرد
7. زیست پایه خیلی سبز نوشته ی گروه ماز . تقریبا 2100 تا تست داره که 30 درصدشون ترکیبی ان . پس این کتاب برای شروع ممکنه کمی اذیتت کنه  ولی در طول سال تحصیلی دوازدهم با مرور مطالب بولد و ترکیبی کتاب های درسی پایه میتونه برات مفید باشه . بعضی فصل ها جا داشت که تست بیشتری داشته باشن مثه گردش مواد یا گوارش یا حتی تقسیم یاخته ! بررسی شکل هارو (با توجه به تست های کم اش ) به صورت کامل انجام داده و گاها شکل های کتاب رو باهم ترکیب کرده . برای افزایش تسلط و مهارت در زیست شناسی عالیه . درسنامه ش در قالب جداول کاربردی بیان شده که دسته بندی همه این مطالب باعث فهم بیشتر میشه . دقت کن این کتاب بر اسا این تالیف شده که شما پایه رو خوندی و الان دوازدهمی . پاسخ نامه در حد مطلوبی کامله و اضافه گویی توش نیست . یکی از بهترین انتخاب های کتب پایه برای بعد عید یا طول سال تحصیلیت همین کتابه.

----------


## heavymakeup

شیمی و فیزیک بمونه برای بعد !
انگشتام سر شدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.t.n

> شیمی و فیزیک بمونه برای بعد !
> انگشتام سر شدن


دستتون درد نکنه 
نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم خیلی عالییییی بود 
برای شیمی و فیزیک و عمومی ها لطف کنید بدون تحلیل شو برام بذارید 
(دوست ندارم به زحمت بیوفتید آخه با تحلیل رحمتش خیلی زیاده عقط همینجوری به ترتیب از سطح متوسط رو به سخت برام اسم ببرید )

----------


## heavymakeup

> دستتون درد نکنه 
> نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم خیلی عالییییی بود 
> برای شیمی و فیزیک و عمومی ها لطف کنید بدون تحلیل شو برام بذارید 
> (دوست ندارم به زحمت بیوفتید آخه با تحلیل رحمتش خیلی زیاده عقط همینجوری به ترتیب از سطح متوسط رو به سخت برام اسم ببرید )


خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز
واقعیت اینه تا اطلاعات کافی نداشته باشی نمیتونی انتخاب درستی انجام بدی
تحلیل بقیه رو اگه بزاریم سره فرصت بهتره
میخام با اطلاعات کافی منابع رو بخرید تا انشالله بعدش برم سراغ شیوه های مطالعه و تست زنی

----------


## a.t.n

> خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز
> واقعیت اینه تا اطلاعات کافی نداشته باشی نمیتونی انتخاب درستی انجام بدی
> تحلیل بقیه رو اگه بزاریم سره فرصت بهتره
> میخام با اطلاعات کافی منابع رو بخرید تا انشالله بعدش برم سراغ شیوه های مطالعه و تست زنی


ببخشید یه سوال داشتم شما مشاورید ؟یا دانشجو پزشکی یا دندون هستید ؟(اولش فکر کردم کنکوری هستید اما فکر کنم دانشجو یا مشاور باید باشید  :Yahoo (106):  )
برای این که یه درس رو بالای 80 بزنم 
چند تا منبع رو باید کامل برنم؟

----------


## heavymakeup

> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم شما مشاورید ؟یا دانشجو پزشکی یا دندون هستید ؟(اولش فکر کردم دانش آموزید اما فکر کنم دانشجو یا مشاور باید باشید  )
> برای این که یه درس رو بالای 80 بزنم 
> چند تا منبع رو باید کامل برنم؟


یه منبع رو باید درست کار کنی
با ازمون گرفتن میتونی بالای 80 بزنی نه با منبع !
اشتباه همه هم همینه
یه منبع خوب انتخاب کن
با ازمون درصد هاتو بکش بالا

اکثر اوقات دانش ما برای 100 زدن کافیه
ولی سرعت و دقت و تمرکز لازم رو نداریم

----------


## a.t.n

> یه منبع رو باید درست کار کنی
> با ازمون گرفتن میتونی بالای 80 بزنی نه با منبع !
> اشتباه همه هم همینه
> یه منبع خوب انتخاب کن
> با ازمون درصد هاتو بکش بالا
> 
> اکثر اوقات دانش ما برای 100 زدن کافیه
> ولی سرعت و دقت و تمرکز لازم رو نداریم


باشه پس همین کارو میکنم 
آقا محسن داخل سایت هستن که خودشون پزشکی تهران میخونن
میگن وقتی صد تا سوال فرضا ریاضی میخونید دور اول 
60 تا شو که بلد نیستید باید علامت برنید 
حالا نواقص تون در اومده پس حالا باید روی اون 60 تا کار کنید و انقدر بزنیدشون تا اونارو یاد بگیرید 
و دست آخر هم از اون 60 تا یه 5_6تا تست میمونه که سوالای پرت هستن و اونارو دیگه کنار بذارید 

اتفاقا این گفته تون که آزمون بزنید رو چند روز پیش یه کاربری که تراز 8200 دارن رشته ریاضی به من داخل سایت گفتن 
یه آقای دیگه هم همین جا بودن که برق شریف میخونن 
ایشون میگفتن که 300 نفر اول کشور دانششون یکسانه 
فقط توی سرعت باهم تفاوت دارن که برای افرایش سرعت باید تست متوسط ولی در حجم بالا کار کنید 
آقای رسا ظفری هم داخل صفحه شون توی سایت قلم چی 
که یکی ازشون پرسیده بودن که چی کار کنیم تا سرعت و تسلطمون بره بالا 
گفته بودن که سوالای ساده و متوسط  در حجم بالا بزنید برای کتابش هم گفته بودن میتونید از آبی قلمچی استفاده کنید 

با خوندن حرفاتون یاد این عزیزان افتادم !!!
ممنون از تایمی که برای بنده گذاشتین  :Y (454):

----------


## heavymakeup

> باشه پس همین کارو میکنم 
> آقا محسن داخل سایت هستن که خودشون پزشکی تهران میخونن
> میگن وقتی صد تا سوال فرضا ریاضی میخونید دور اول 
> 60 تا شو که بلد نیستید باید علامت برنید 
> حالا نواقص تون در اومده پس حالا باید روی اون 60 تا کار کنید و انقدر بزنیدشون تا اونارو یاد بگیرید 
> و دست آخر هم از اون 60 تا یه 5_6تا تست میمونه که سوالای پرت هستن و اونارو دیگه کنار بذارید 
> 
> اتفاقا این گفته تون که آزمون بزنید رو چند روز پیش یه کاربری که تراز 8200 دارن رشته ریاضی به من داخل سایت گفتن 
> یه آقای دیگه هم همین جا بودن که برق شریف میخونن 
> ...


موفق باشید دوست عزیز

انشالله بعدا توضیحات رو تکمیل میکنم

----------


## a.t.n

> موفق باشید دوست عزیز
> 
> انشالله بعدا توضیحات رو تکمیل میکنم


باشه پس منتظرتون میمونم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> میگم داداش 
> کسی که واقعا از صفر شروع کرده باشه با 1 ساعت و 1.5 ساعت
> و الان ساعت مطالعه اش 4 ساعت باشه 
> تا پایان تابستان 7_8 ساعت 
> از مهر به بعد 8_9_10 ساعت تا عید 
> و از اون به بعد هم 11_12 ساعت 
> واقعا میتونه به این رشته ای که عنوان تاپیکه برسه ؟
> (فقط واقعا راستشو بگو  )


نهایت تلاششو بکنه نهایت قدرت بله میتونه

----------


## heavymakeup

سلام مجدد
شیمی =
1. مبتکران دهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 334 تست / فصل دوم 321 تست / فصل سوم 380 تا تست . در مجموع 1035 تا تست داره . نیازی به مدیحه سرایی در وصف درسنامه های مبتکران نیست ! علاوه بر کامل بودن و سعی در تفهیم مطالب تمام نیاز های یک دانش آموز رو برطرف میکنن . اما جمع بندی این همه مطلب کمی سخته و نیاز به زیرکی دانش آموز داره . خط کشیدن زیره جملات مهم درسنامه میتونه همون درسنامه ی مفصل رو به یه جزوه ی مفصل تبدیل کنه پس گرچه اکثر تحلیل های منتقدانه علیه درسنامه هاش هستن اما هوش ما این وسط میتونه ورق رو به سمت خودمون برگردونه . تمام شکل ها اگر به صورت مستقیم هم در درسنامه نیومده باشن ازشون تست طراحی شده . پس از هر حیث کامله . اما تست های این کتاب ! علاوه بر پوشش تمام مفاهیم و عمق دادن به شیمی سعی کرده از کوچکترین حفظیات هم چشم پوشی نکنه . تست های خیلی خوبی داره و شما در کنار این کتاب فقط نیاز به یه کتاب ازمون دارید . پوشش 100 درصدی مفاهیم کتاب درسی رو میشه به وضوح دید . توصیه ام برای دانش آموز های قوی اینه که اگر مایل نیستید این حجم از درسنامه رو مطالعه کنید فقط برای رفع ابهام مطالب کتاب درسی به قسمت مورد نظر رجوع کنید . توزیع تست ها بر اساس اهمیت فصل ها بوده . ایده های نو در تست ها هست و هر چه که جلوتر میریم با تست های ترکیبی بیشتری که مطالب گذشته رو هم پوشش دادن مواجه میشیم . پاسخ نامه در حد نیاز کامله . از پرسش های انتهای کتاب درسی هم تست اورده شده . بازی کردن با جملات برای تفهیم مفاهیم درست  از بین شبهات یکی از  شگرد های مولف بوده . مثلا در تعریف یک سری از قوانین و نسبت ها( مثه نسبت مول به ذره ی اووگادرو یا قوانین گازها ) همه ی ریزه کاری های تله دار به صورت کامل پوشش داده شدن تا قبل از ورود به مسائل بتونید درک درستی از مفهومش پیدا کنید . تست های مسائل در بعضی جاها محاسبات غیر استانداردی دارن اما این چیزی از ارزش خوده تست کم نکرده . مطمئن باشید با خوندن این کتاب بر مفاهیم کتاب درسی تسلط کامل پیدا میکنید .
2. مبتکران یازدهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 377 تست / فصل دوم 484 تست / فصل سوم 177 تست . در مجموع 1038 تا تست داره . مسائل کتاب یازدهم در برابر مسائل کتاب دهم مبتکران قوی تر هستن که این یه امر بدیهی هستش ! چون بخش هایی مثه قانون هس یا سینتیک رو در بر میگیرن . تحلیل درسنامه ش مثه بالاس . تمام تیپ های مسئله ها رو از زوایای مختلف بررسی کرده و برای هر کدوم درسنامه داده . در اخر هم تست های ترکیبی رو اورده تا تسلطتون رو افزایش بده . مفاهیم یازدهم پیچیدگی و ظرافت خودشونو دارن که این کتاب بهترین راه حل رو برای یادگیریشون انتخاب کرده و اون اموزش عمقیه ( نه حفظ کردن ) . زیبایی درسنامه های یازدهم در قسمت اخر فصل 1 یازدهم به اوج خودش میرسه و شیمی آلی رو در نهایت روان بودن یادتون میده . یکی از نکات خوب کتاب های مبتکران پوشش تست های کنکور 10 سال اخیره ( اغلب کتب  تست های 92 به بعد رو استفاده کردن )
3. مبتکران دهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 604 که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 638 تست و فصل سوم 615 تست که در جلد دوم قرار داره . عجب کتابیه ! درسنامه هایش مثه تک جلدیشه پس صحبتی در موردش نمیکنم . اما تست هاش عالی ان . ازمون های چکاپ 20 سواله بین چند مبحث با محوریت مشخص داده شده که باعث میشه سطح پیشرفت و دانش خودتون رو به بوته ی ازمایش بزارید . کمیت تست های این کتاب شمارو نترسونه . قابلیت اینو داره که به عنوان تنها منبع دهم انتخاب بشه و تمام نیازتونو هم برطرف کنه . تست ها با علامت های vit و دسا و بدون علامت از هم تفکیک شدن که در مرحله ی اول اولویت با حل کردن تست های vit  و بعد دسا و بعدش هم بدون علامته . هرچند که سخت ترین تست هاشم تست های vit هستن . نگران جمع بندی هم نباشید . فقط کافیه طبق دستور العمل اول کتاب بعد از زدن تست های vit ( من ترجیحم بر تست های علامت داره خودتونه ) ازمون های چکاپ و جامع رو بزنید . پاسخ نامه هم مشابه صحبت های بالاس . فصل سوم این کتاب اونقدری به شکل های کتاب درسی گیر داده که ناخوداگاه شکل هارو حفظ میشید . موشکافی ذره به ذره ی اشکال مخصوصا در بحث الکترولیت ها چشم نوازه !
4. مبتکران یازدهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 781 تست که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 733 تست و فصل سوم 207 تا تست بعلاوه ی 36 تا تست کنکور سراسری 98 . اینم تحلیل درسنامه و پاسخ نامه ش مثه بالاس . در مورد تست ها اول کمیت تست های مسائل به شدت خودنمایی میکنن . حجم مسائل این کتاب و تنوعش اونقدری زیاده که از کتاب مسائل دیگه بی نیازتون میکنه . پوشش سوالات کنکور سراسری در شیمی یازدهم دو جلدی از تمام کتب همین مولف کامل تر هستش . تست ها اکثرا با استاندارد کنکور سراسری و بعضی با استاندارد المپیاد ! پوشش تست های المپیادی ( که در مفاهیم اونقدری هم سخت نیست . مسائلش یکم ایده داره ) هم یکی از محسنات این کتابه .اولویت بندی تست های این کتاب بر اساس vit و دسا و تالیفی از نکات قابل تامل این کتابه که شما رو در مسیر خوندن کتاب کمک میکنه . اولویت با vit سپس دسا و در نهایت تالیفی هاست . فصل سوم این کتاب در نهایت زیبایی و شیوایی درسنامه هاش بعضا تست هایی داره که صرفا با خلاقیت شما حل میشه . با توجه به اینکه فصل سوم این کتاب کاملا بدیع هستش اما این موضوع مشکلی در تالیف ایجاد نکرده و مشابه فصل های دیگه ی این کتاب به صورت کاملا مفهومی اموزش داده شده . نگران کمیت تست های فصل 3 هم نباشید چون هر تستش تقریبا دو تا تسته  :Yahoo (1): 
5.مبتکران دوازدهم جلد اول : فصل یکم 618 تست / فصل دوم 610 تست . در مجموع 1228 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه و درسنامه مشابه بالاس . تنوع مطالب و مسائل در جلد اول شیمی مبتکران دوازدهم اونقدری پر رنگه که نیاز به مرور چندین باره داره .  پوشش بی نظیر سطر به سطر کتاب درسی دوازدهم رو میشه هم در درسنامه و هم در بین تست ها دید . در کتاب های دهم و یازدهم تست هایی که متن کتاب رو به صورت وسواسی بررسی کردن بود اما در دوازدهم این ایراد هم برطرف شده . اولویت بندی اون ها باعث شده دانش آموز از حجم زیاد این کتاب نترسه و بدونه که با زدن تست های منتخب هم میتونه درصد قابل قبولی رو کسب کنه . ازمون های چکاپ و ازمون های جامع هم از نقاط قوت این کتاب هستن . پوشش سوالات کنکورش هم به قدرت یازدهمشه . اولیت بندی تست ها هم نقشه ی راه بسیار خوبیه .
6. مبتکران دوازدهم جلد دوم : فصل سوم 383 تست / فصل چهارم 203 تست بعلاوه ی 56 تست کنکور سراسری 98 در مجموع 642 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه مشابه بالا . درسنامه های این کتاب اونقدری بعضی مطالب رو توضیح دادن که وقتی سراغ تست ها میری تقریبا مطلب جدید برای عرضه وجود نداره و صرفا با مفاهیم بازی کرده . فصل چهارم این کتاب جا داشت تست بیشتری داشته باشه اما خب با 203 تا تست جون دار سعی کرده مطالب رو تفهیم کنه که موفق هم بوده !
جمع بندی شیمی های مبتکران نوشته بهمن بازرگانی = سبک نگارش کتب نظام جدید برگرفته از جد بزرگوار این کتاب یعنی شیمی مبتکران نظام قدیمه و فرزند خلفی برای ادامه ی حکومت مقتدرانه ی بهمن بازرگان بر عرصه ی شیمی کنکوره . درسنامه ها بیشتر سمت و سوی عمق دادن به مطالب رو دارن و پاسخ نامه ها هم صرفا به بیان جواب درست اکتفا نکردن بلکه ادامه تفهیم مطالب رو میشه در پاسخ نامه های همه ی این کتب دید . تفاوت تک جلدی ها با دو جلدی در کتب پایه صرفا در تعداد تست هاست و مطالب درسنامه ها بدون هیچ کم و کاستی به برادر کوچک تر منتقل شده . دو جلدی ها با شعار آرشیو کامل و تک جلدی ها با لقب واجب عرضه شدن . با نگاه سطحی به این کتاب میشه فهمید که کنکور سراسری به تست ها و درسنامه ها جهت داده و هدف تالیف همه ی کتب صرفا کنکور بوده . از نکات قابل ذکر راهنمایی و نقشه ی راه اول هر فصله که مسیر شما رو برای موفقیت مستقیم میکنه . مثلا اولویت بندی تست ها یا وجود ازمون های چکاپ نشونه از دانش مشاوره ای بهمن بازرگانی از مرور پیوسته ی مطالبه که باعث ایجاد حافظه ی بلند مدت در دانش آموز میشه . گویا مولف تمام تجربیات چند سال اخیر خودش رو در این کتب جمع کرده .
نزدیک 17 تا منبع دیگه هم برای تحلیل هست که در اولین فرصت میزارم

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام مجدد
> شیمی =
> 1. مبتکران دهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 334 تست / فصل دوم 321 تست / فصل سوم 380 تا تست . در مجموع 1035 تا تست داره . نیازی به مدیحه سرایی در وصف درسنامه های مبتکران نیست ! علاوه بر کامل بودن و سعی در تفهیم مطالب تمام نیاز های یک دانش آموز رو برطرف میکنن . اما جمع بندی این همه مطلب کمی سخته و نیاز به زیرکی دانش آموز داره . خط کشیدن زیره جملات مهم درسنامه میتونه همون درسنامه ی مفصل رو به یه جزوه ی مفصل تبدیل کنه پس گرچه اکثر تحلیل های منتقدانه علیه درسنامه هاش هستن اما هوش ما این وسط میتونه ورق رو به سمت خودمون برگردونه . تمام شکل ها اگر به صورت مستقیم هم در درسنامه نیومده باشن ازشون تست طراحی شده . پس از هر حیث کامله . اما تست های این کتاب ! علاوه بر پوشش تمام مفاهیم و عمق دادن به شیمی سعی کرده از کوچکترین حفظیات هم چشم پوشی نکنه . تست های خیلی خوبی داره و شما در کنار این کتاب فقط نیاز به یه کتاب ازمون دارید . پوشش 100 درصدی مفاهیم کتاب درسی رو میشه به وضوح دید . توصیه ام برای دانش آموز های قوی اینه که اگر مایل نیستید این حجم از درسنامه رو مطالعه کنید فقط برای رفع ابهام مطالب کتاب درسی به قسمت مورد نظر رجوع کنید . توزیع تست ها بر اساس اهمیت فصل ها بوده . ایده های نو در تست ها هست و هر چه که جلوتر میریم با تست های ترکیبی بیشتری که مطالب گذشته رو هم پوشش دادن مواجه میشیم . پاسخ نامه در حد نیاز کامله . از پرسش های انتهای کتاب درسی هم تست اورده شده . بازی کردن با جملات برای تفهیم مفاهیم درست  از بین شبهات یکی از  شگرد های مولف بوده . مثلا در تعریف یک سری از قوانین و نسبت ها( مثه نسبت مول به ذره ی اووگادرو یا قوانین گازها ) همه ی ریزه کاری های تله دار به صورت کامل پوشش داده شدن تا قبل از ورود به مسائل بتونید درک درستی از مفهومش پیدا کنید . تست های مسائل در بعضی جاها محاسبات غیر استانداردی دارن اما این چیزی از ارزش خوده تست کم نکرده . مطمئن باشید با خوندن این کتاب بر مفاهیم کتاب درسی تسلط کامل پیدا میکنید .
> 2. مبتکران یازدهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 377 تست / فصل دوم 484 تست / فصل سوم 177 تست . در مجموع 1038 تا تست داره . مسائل کتاب یازدهم در برابر مسائل کتاب دهم مبتکران قوی تر هستن که این یه امر بدیهی هستش ! چون بخش هایی مثه قانون هس یا سینتیک رو در بر میگیرن . تحلیل درسنامه ش مثه بالاس . تمام تیپ های مسئله ها رو از زوایای مختلف بررسی کرده و برای هر کدوم درسنامه داده . در اخر هم تست های ترکیبی رو اورده تا تسلطتون رو افزایش بده . مفاهیم یازدهم پیچیدگی و ظرافت خودشونو دارن که این کتاب بهترین راه حل رو برای یادگیریشون انتخاب کرده و اون اموزش عمقیه ( نه حفظ کردن ) . زیبایی درسنامه های یازدهم در قسمت اخر فصل 1 یازدهم به اوج خودش میرسه و شیمی آلی رو در نهایت روان بودن یادتون میده . یکی از نکات خوب کتاب های مبتکران پوشش تست های کنکور 10 سال اخیره ( اغلب کتب  تست های 92 به بعد رو استفاده کردن )
> 3. مبتکران دهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 604 که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 638 تست و فصل سوم 615 تست که در جلد دوم قرار داره . عجب کتابیه ! درسنامه هایش مثه تک جلدیشه پس صحبتی در موردش نمیکنم . اما تست هاش عالی ان . ازمون های چکاپ 20 سواله بین چند مبحث با محوریت مشخص داده شده که باعث میشه سطح پیشرفت و دانش خودتون رو به بوته ی ازمایش بزارید . کمیت تست های این کتاب شمارو نترسونه . قابلیت اینو داره که به عنوان تنها منبع دهم انتخاب بشه و تمام نیازتونو هم برطرف کنه . تست ها با علامت های vit و دسا و بدون علامت از هم تفکیک شدن که در مرحله ی اول اولویت با حل کردن تست های vit  و بعد دسا و بعدش هم بدون علامته . هرچند که سخت ترین تست هاشم تست های vit هستن . نگران جمع بندی هم نباشید . فقط کافیه طبق دستور العمل اول کتاب بعد از زدن تست های vit ( من ترجیحم بر تست های علامت داره خودتونه ) ازمون های چکاپ و جامع رو بزنید . پاسخ نامه هم مشابه صحبت های بالاس . فصل سوم این کتاب اونقدری به شکل های کتاب درسی گیر داده که ناخوداگاه شکل هارو حفظ میشید . موشکافی ذره به ذره ی اشکال مخصوصا در بحث الکترولیت ها چشم نوازه !
> 4. مبتکران یازدهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 781 تست که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 733 تست و فصل سوم 207 تا تست بعلاوه ی 36 تا تست کنکور سراسری 98 . اینم تحلیل درسنامه و پاسخ نامه ش مثه بالاس . در مورد تست ها اول کمیت تست های مسائل به شدت خودنمایی میکنن . حجم مسائل این کتاب و تنوعش اونقدری زیاده که از کتاب مسائل دیگه بی نیازتون میکنه . پوشش سوالات کنکور سراسری در شیمی یازدهم دو جلدی از تمام کتب همین مولف کامل تر هستش . تست ها اکثرا با استاندارد کنکور سراسری و بعضی با استاندارد المپیاد ! پوشش تست های المپیادی ( که در مفاهیم اونقدری هم سخت نیست . مسائلش یکم ایده داره ) هم یکی از محسنات این کتابه .اولویت بندی تست های این کتاب بر اساس vit و دسا و تالیفی از نکات قابل تامل این کتابه که شما رو در مسیر خوندن کتاب کمک میکنه . اولویت با vit سپس دسا و در نهایت تالیفی هاست . فصل سوم این کتاب در نهایت زیبایی و شیوایی درسنامه هاش بعضا تست هایی داره که صرفا با خلاقیت شما حل میشه . با توجه به اینکه فصل سوم این کتاب کاملا بدیع هستش اما این موضوع مشکلی در تالیف ایجاد نکرده و مشابه فصل های دیگه ی این کتاب به صورت کاملا مفهومی اموزش داده شده . نگران کمیت تست های فصل 3 هم نباشید چون هر تستش تقریبا دو تا تسته 
> 5.مبتکران دوازدهم جلد اول : فصل یکم 618 تست / فصل دوم 610 تست . در مجموع 1228 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه و درسنامه مشابه بالاس . تنوع مطالب و مسائل در جلد اول شیمی مبتکران دوازدهم اونقدری پر رنگه که نیاز به مرور چندین باره داره .  پوشش بی نظیر سطر به سطر کتاب درسی دوازدهم رو میشه هم در درسنامه و هم در بین تست ها دید . در کتاب های دهم و یازدهم تست هایی که متن کتاب رو به صورت وسواسی بررسی کردن بود اما در دوازدهم این ایراد هم برطرف شده . اولویت بندی اون ها باعث شده دانش آموز از حجم زیاد این کتاب نترسه و بدونه که با زدن تست های منتخب هم میتونه درصد قابل قبولی رو کسب کنه . ازمون های چکاپ و ازمون های جامع هم از نقاط قوت این کتاب هستن . پوشش سوالات کنکورش هم به قدرت یازدهمشه . اولیت بندی تست ها هم نقشه ی راه بسیار خوبیه .
> 6. مبتکران دوازدهم جلد دوم : فصل سوم 383 تست / فصل چهارم 203 تست بعلاوه ی 56 تست کنکور سراسری 98 در مجموع 642 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه مشابه بالا . درسنامه های این کتاب اونقدری بعضی مطالب رو توضیح دادن که وقتی سراغ تست ها میری تقریبا مطلب جدید برای عرضه وجود نداره و صرفا با مفاهیم بازی کرده . فصل چهارم این کتاب جا داشت تست بیشتری داشته باشه اما خب با 203 تا تست جون دار سعی کرده مطالب رو تفهیم کنه که موفق هم بوده !
> جمع بندی شیمی های مبتکران نوشته بهمن بازرگانی = سبک نگارش کتب نظام جدید برگرفته از جد بزرگوار این کتاب یعنی شیمی مبتکران نظام قدیمه و فرزند خلفی برای ادامه ی حکومت مقتدرانه ی بهمن بازرگان بر عرصه ی شیمی کنکوره . درسنامه ها بیشتر سمت و سوی عمق دادن به مطالب رو دارن و پاسخ نامه ها هم صرفا به بیان جواب درست اکتفا نکردن بلکه ادامه تفهیم مطالب رو میشه در پاسخ نامه های همه ی این کتب دید . تفاوت تک جلدی ها با دو جلدی در کتب پایه صرفا در تعداد تست هاست و مطالب درسنامه ها بدون هیچ کم و کاستی به برادر کوچک تر منتقل شده . دو جلدی ها با شعار آرشیو کامل و تک جلدی ها با لقب واجب عرضه شدن . با نگاه سطحی به این کتاب میشه فهمید که کنکور سراسری به تست ها و درسنامه ها جهت داده و هدف تالیف همه ی کتب صرفا کنکور بوده . از نکات قابل ذکر راهنمایی و نقشه ی راه اول هر فصله که مسیر شما رو برای موفقیت مستقیم میکنه . مثلا اولویت بندی تست ها یا وجود ازمون های چکاپ نشونه از دانش مشاوره ای بهمن بازرگانی از مرور پیوسته ی مطالبه که باعث ایجاد حافظه ی بلند مدت در دانش آموز میشه . گویا مولف تمام تجربیات چند سال اخیر خودش رو در این کتب جمع کرده .
> نزدیک 17 تا منبع دیگه هم برای تحلیل هست که در اولین فرصت میزارم


ممنون ازتون خانوم دکتر  :22: 
مرسی که به یادم بودید 
ببخشید یه سوال داشتم ازتون اونم اینه که شما فرمودید 
الان که دارم ریاضی میکرو کار میکنن بیام مهر به بعد هم همون میکرو رو برنم ولی موج آزمون ریاضی هم بگیرم 
و در کنارش آزمون زیاد بزنم 
حالا سوالی برام پیش اومده اینه که اگه موج رو قبل عید کار کنم 
خب برای بعد عید چی باید بزنم ؟
چون دیدم بچه ها موج ها رو میندازن برای بعد عید !

----------


## heavymakeup

> ممنون ازتون خانوم دکتر 
> مرسی که به یادم بودید 
> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم ازتون اونم اینه که شما فرمودید 
> الان که دارم ریاضی میکرو کار میکنن بیام مهر به بعد هم همون میکرو رو برنم ولی موج آزمون ریاضی هم بگیرم 
> و در کنارش آزمون زیاد بزنم 
> حالا سوالی برام پیش اومده اینه که اگه موج رو قبل عید کار کنم 
> خب برای بعد عید چی باید بزنم ؟
> چون دیدم بچه ها موج ها رو میندازن برای بعد عید !


سلام
روز بخیر
1910 تا تست ریاضی موج آزمون نشرالگو رو بعد عید میزنن ؟!
ببین اونقدری باید تست های میکرو و موج آزمون رو مرور کنی تا ملکه ی ذهنت بشه
تمام تیپ های کنکور رو این دو تا کتاب پوشش 100 درصدی دادن پس با یه یبار خوندن در حقشون کم لطفی کردی
بعد عیدم میتونی ازمون های جامع کنکور های ازمایشی سال های گذشته رو کار کنی + موج آزمون

----------


## a.t.n

@heavymakeup 
آقای دکتر میگم من یکسری منابع تهیه کردم که اینجا اسم میبرم 
چون این تحلیل منابعی که میذارید خیلی زمان زیادی میگیره ازتون و زحمت زیادی داره خودم میدونم 
که دیگه تحلیل منابع انجام ندیم و بریم سراغ روش های تست زنی و ..... سایر موارد مشاوره ای که قبلا خودتون فرمودین 
منابع : 

ادبیات : برای سال 10 ام و 11 ام  
سیرتاپیاز_و آرایه و دستور خیلی سبز _ قرابت و املا و لغات سبطی 
و قصد دارم از مهر قرابت هفت خوان و ادبیات جامع فارسی قلمچی رو هم بگیرم 
عربی : برای 10 ام و 11 ام و 12 ام 
سیرتاپیاز+عربی جامع مهروماه+عربی iqدوازدهم 
دینی : برای 10 ام و11 ام 
خیلی سبز سال به سال 
زبان :برای 10 ام و11 ام 
سیرتاپیاز+جامع مهروماه (از شهاب اناری و کیا سالار اصلا خوشم نیومد )+درک مطلب شبقره و گاج از نظام قدیم 
زمین : میکرو گاج 
زیست : 
10 ام : مهروماه پناهی شایق +میکرو زارع
11ام: میکرو زارع 
ریاضی : دهم : آموزش سه بعدی ، یازدهم : سیرتاپیاز 
+ میکرو پایه 
فیزیک : میکرو پایه + کازرانیان آلا
شیمی : 
دهم : مبتکران تک جلدی 
یازدهم : مبتکران تک جلدی 

کلا به جز عربی و زبان و ادبیات برای دوازدهم فعلا چیزی نگرفتم 
و این که خودم مطابق بقیه بچه ها میخواستم برای مهر به بعد کتابای دیگه بگیرم و از عید به بعد موج آزمون و فصل آزمون 
اما خب با شما و یه کاربر دیگه که خودشون پزشکی تهران میخونن صحبت کردم 
نظرم عوض شد برای مهر به بعد مثلا برای ریاضی همون میکرو رو میخونم دوباره به علاوه موج آزمون 
اما حالا ایده ای برای منابع دوازدهم اصلا ندارم به جز شیمی که میخواستم خیلی سبز بگیرم و آبی قلمچی (آبی قلمچی شیمی 3 از خیلی ها تعریفشو شنیدم !)
میخواستم برای درسی مثل دینی که خیلی سبزش تا مهر تموم 
میشه سفیر خرد بگیرم اما حالا با توجه به صحبت هاتون که میگید تعدد منابع نداشته باشید موندم بگیرم یا نه ؟یا مثلا اونم موج آزمون براش کار کنم ؟
فقط یه چیزی رو میدونم هدفی که من انتخاب کردم خیلی بزرگه و خیلی باید تست بزنم براش  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## a.t.n

چقدر کاربر مهمان !!!  :Yahoo (13): 
کاربران مهمان برام دعا کنید 
یه صلوات هم خوبه برای این که هم من و هم شماها به نتیجه دلخواهتون برسید

----------


## heavymakeup

ادبیات : منابع قرابت و دستور و آرایه ت خوبن . سعی کن اینقدر تست هاشو حل کنی تا روشون مسلط بشی
البته قرابت سبطی تست های زیادی نداره و مجبوری کتاب تست بخری
اگه هم نخواستی کتاب تست بخری میتونی ازمون های قدیم رو دانلود کنی و قرابتش رو کار کنی
سیر تا پیاز هم برای اموزش و هم برای تست های درس به درس خوبه . منابع ادبیاتت خوبن
راستی لغت و املا دریافت مخصوص کنکور 99 هستش . سال اینده اگر نخواستی خرج زیادی کنی لقمه ی لغت مهروماه رو بخر

عربی : سیر تا پیاز بخاطر تست های اموزشیش معروفه اما تست چالشی نداره
پس میتونه به پیشرفت پایه ی عربیت کمک زیادی بکنه
البته من به تمام دانش اموزام سیر تا پیاز دادم و دارن 100 میزنن ! بعدا تکنیکش رو هم بهت میگم .
عربی جامع مهروماه بخاطر حجم بالاش و غلط های متعددش معروفه !
هر چند اگر به عربی مسلط باشی برات بهترین کتابه . چون همه نوع سوالی رو توش میبینی
عربی آیکیو دوازدهم رو کنکور های سراسری بیشتر حجمشو اشغال کردن پس گوله تعداد تستشو نخور !
اما تست های تالیفیش سختی معقولی دارن و میشه بهش اعتماد کرد

دینی : من سبک نگارش درسنامه های دهم و یازدهم خیلی سبز رو دوس داشتم . مشابه میکروی نظام قدیم بود . موشکافی ها بجا و تحلیل ها سمت و سوی کنکور سراسری داشتن
اگر باهاشون نتیجه میگیری منبع دیگه ای نخر
واقعیت اینه که درسی مثه دینی ارزش دو منبعی شدن نداره ! شما با تست زدن متن کتابتم کامل کنی میتونی 100 بزنی
هر چند که سفیرخرد واقعا بی نظیره ولی ازمونی نیست !
موج آزمون دینی یا یه کتاب جمع بندی دینی در کنار خیلی سبز برات بهتره

زبان انگلیسی : استاد نوربخش نویسنده ی زبان انگلیسی تک رقمی ها بودن که در زمان خودش سخت ترین منبع به حساب میومد
الان هم کتابی مطابق استاندارد های کنکور نوشتن
در کتابشون تست های سخت رو پوشش دادن پس برای طیف وسیعی از دانش اموزان کتاب کاملیه
همکار تالیفشون هم استاد محمودیه که خودشون مدیر دپارتمان زبان مهروماه هستن
انتخاب خوبی کردی
سیر تا پیاز نوشته استاد ابراهیمی هم کتاب پر و پیمونی هستش
از هر لحاظ کامل  . ترکیبش با دوازدهم میشه میکروطلایی گاج
زمین : خوبه . حرفی نیست  :Yahoo (21): 

زیست شناسی : میکرو زارع خوبه توی تحلیل هم عرض کردم
یبار خوندن این کتاب کم لطفیه ! باید مرور شه
دید خیلی خوبی بهت میده و نگرشتو مثل یه طراح سوال باز میکنه

ریاضی رو هم عرض کردم . منابعتون خوبه

شیمی رو بزارید بعد از تحلیلم انتخاب کنید
فعلا تصمیم برای دوازدهم زوده

فیزیک میکرو پایه نیاز به مکمل ازمونی داره . فعلا سعی کنید روی همون 2200 تا تست مسلط بشید تا بعد روی سرعت کار کنیم
توی فیزیک اگر قاعده ی بازی کردن رو بلد باشی میتونی ببری !

شیمی  :Yahoo (4):  عجب خوب کاری کردی  :Yahoo (4): 
بزار با تحلیل شیمی منبع ازمونتو انتخاب کن
فعلا در مورد شیمی کاری انجام نده
فقط سعی کن خوب روی شیمی مبتکران مسلط شی

برای خیلی تست زدن نیاز داری که اول چند تا تست خوب زده باشی
خوب یاد گرفته باشی
سرعتت بالا باشه
خیلی تست رو در قالب ازمون بزن

----------


## Mahsa0

سلام من هم قصدم برای امسال بود اما کرونا خیلی عقبگ انداخت چون پرستار بخش کرونا هستم هدفم هم دندان هست ولی برای سال ۱۴۰۰  می خوام ازروزی شش ساعت شروع کنم

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> یه منبع رو باید درست کار کنی
> با ازمون گرفتن میتونی بالای 80 بزنی نه با منبع !
> اشتباه همه هم همینه
> یه منبع خوب انتخاب کن
> با ازمون درصد هاتو بکش بالا
> 
> اکثر اوقات دانش ما برای 100 زدن کافیه
> ولی سرعت و دقت و تمرکز لازم رو نداریم


واقعا خدا خیرتون بده کمک میکنید،دو سوال داشتم
اول اینکه برای منابع ریاضی بعنوان آموزش سیر تا پیاز پایه و دوازدهم رو گرفتم،ولی موندم برای تست از مهر و ماه استفاده کنم یا میکرو طبقه بندی؟
برای فیزیک هم پایه سیر تا پیاز رو گرفتم بعنوان منبع آموزش و برای دهم و یازدهم هم خیلی سبز سال به سال رو گرفتم بعنوان منبع تستی،برای دوازدهم هم می‌خوام آموزش شگفت انگیز شهریاری رو بگیرم،خوبه؟
سطحم برای فیزیک ضعیف و برای ریاضی کاملآ متوسطه
بعد اینکه میگید از الان مثلا میکرو ریاضی رو بخونیم،و تا آخر تابستون پایه روتموم کنیم،مگه تستی هم از میکرو باقی میمونه که بخوایم بعد از مهر هم ازش استفاده‌ کنیم؟
من نظام قدیمم و می‌خوام کنکور هزار و چهارصد نظام جدید شرکت کنم
خیلی عالی میشه اگه روش خوندن و تست زدن دروس رو هم توضیح بدید به خصوص برای دروس تخصصی
واقعاً ممنون امبد وارم به هر چی که میخواید برسید

----------


## heavymakeup

> واقعا خدا خیرتون بده کمک میکنید،دو سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه برای منابع ریاضی بعنوان آموزش سیر تا پیاز پایه و دوازدهم رو گرفتم،ولی موندم برای تست از مهر و ماه استفاده کنم یا میکرو طبقه بندی؟
> برای فیزیک هم پایه سیر تا پیاز رو گرفتم بعنوان منبع آموزش و برای دهم و یازدهم هم خیلی سبز سال به سال رو گرفتم بعنوان منبع تستی،برای دوازدهم هم می‌خوام آموزش شگفت انگیز شهریاری رو بگیرم،خوبه؟
> سطحم برای فیزیک ضعیف و برای ریاضی کاملآ متوسطه
> بعد اینکه میگید از الان مثلا میکرو ریاضی رو بخونیم،و تا آخر تابستون پایه روتموم کنیم،مگه تستی هم از میکرو باقی میمونه که بخوایم بعد از مهر هم ازش استفاده‌ کنیم؟
> من نظام قدیمم و می‌خوام کنکور هزار و چهارصد نظام جدید شرکت کنم
> خیلی عالی میشه اگه روش خوندن و تست زدن دروس رو هم توضیح بدید به خصوص برای دروس تخصصی
> واقعاً ممنون امبد وارم به هر چی که میخواید برسید


سلام
شبتون بخیر
سیر تا پیاز علاوه بر آموزش تست های استاندار خوبی داره
مجموع کتاب پایه و دوازدهمش به صورت میکروطلایی چاپ شده
بنظرم اگر با این کتاب مفاهیم ریاضی رو متوجه میشید نیازی به منبع دومی نیست
میتونید در کنارش آزمون کار کنید تا دستتون در حل کردن بیشتر راه بیوفته
چون کتاب پایه + دوازدهم نزدیک 3000 تا تست داره به همراه تست های داخل درسنامه اش .
فیزیک پایه سیر تا پیاز هم استاندارد های کنکور رو رعایت کرده و درسنامه های خوبی هم داره
ببینید درسنامه های فیزیک دهم خیلی سبز اصلا برای اموزش از صفر مناسب نیست
اما تست های خیلییییی خوبی داره . فعلا اگر هدفتون اموزشه که همون سیر تا پیاز کفایت میکنه
بنظرم از الان برای فیزیک دوزادهم تصمیم گیری نکنید
بزارید تابستون پیش رو بیاد بعد برای خریدش اقدام کنید

من کی گفتم تا اخره تابستون پایه رو تموم کنید ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
شما تا اخره تابستون یه پایه رو هم تموم کنید ( که تقریبا 1100 تا تست میشه از روی کتاب فیزیک پایه میکرو تجربی ) برد کردید
در تاپیک بقلی هم عرض کردم
من خیلیا رو دیدم که تابستون با توهم خوندن هر دو پایه , کل تابستون رو از دست دادن
یکی از پایه هارو انتخاب کن و بخون ( ازمون های تابستان قسمت یازدهمش اجباریه البته  :Yahoo (4):  )
مرور 1100 تایی که خوندید رو طی سال انجام میدید
و بقیه رو هم همگام با ازمون هاتون پیش میرید

توصیه اخر : شما فعلا به یادگیری فیزیک بپردازید تا پایه تون برای تابستون قوی بشه
یکی از پایه هارو هم انتخاب کنید . موازی پیش رفتن پایه ها برای شما بسیار وقت گیر و کم بازده اس
برای قوی شدن در فیزیک بعد از اینکه تست های اموزشیه یه قسمت رو زدید و مهم هاشو علامت دار کردید
بهتره روزه بعدی که فیزیک دارید برگردید و از  علامت دار هاتون یه ازمون از خودتون بگیرید
بعد از خوندن هر دو قسمت هم یه نگاه کوتاه ( تقریبا 20 دقیقه میشه ) چشمی به مسئله های کذشته بندازید تا رشته ی پیوسته ی اموزشتون پاره نشه
بعد از اتمام یک فصل میتونید از خودتون یک ازمون ازمایشی مشابه بگیرید

در مورد روش خواندن و تست زدن صحبت بسیاره اما فعلا اولویتم با منابع هستش
انشالله بعد از اتمام تحلیل منابع به سراغ مسائل مشاوره ای تر میرم

----------


## eskalis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heavymakeup


سلام مجدد
شیمی =
1. مبتکران دهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 334 تست / فصل دوم 321 تست / فصل سوم 380 تا تست . در مجموع 1035 تا تست داره . نیازی به مدیحه سرایی در وصف درسنامه های مبتکران نیست ! علاوه بر کامل بودن و سعی در تفهیم مطالب تمام نیاز های یک دانش آموز رو برطرف میکنن . اما جمع بندی این همه مطلب کمی سخته و نیاز به زیرکی دانش آموز داره . خط کشیدن زیره جملات مهم درسنامه میتونه همون درسنامه ی مفصل رو به یه جزوه ی مفصل تبدیل کنه پس گرچه اکثر تحلیل های منتقدانه علیه درسنامه هاش هستن اما هوش ما این وسط میتونه ورق رو به سمت خودمون برگردونه . تمام شکل ها اگر به صورت مستقیم هم در درسنامه نیومده باشن ازشون تست طراحی شده . پس از هر حیث کامله . اما تست های این کتاب ! علاوه بر پوشش تمام مفاهیم و عمق دادن به شیمی سعی کرده از کوچکترین حفظیات هم چشم پوشی نکنه . تست های خیلی خوبی داره و شما در کنار این کتاب فقط نیاز به یه کتاب ازمون دارید . پوشش 100 درصدی مفاهیم کتاب درسی رو میشه به وضوح دید . توصیه ام برای دانش آموز های قوی اینه که اگر مایل نیستید این حجم از درسنامه رو مطالعه کنید فقط برای رفع ابهام مطالب کتاب درسی به قسمت مورد نظر رجوع کنید . توزیع تست ها بر اساس اهمیت فصل ها بوده . ایده های نو در تست ها هست و هر چه که جلوتر میریم با تست های ترکیبی بیشتری که مطالب گذشته رو هم پوشش دادن مواجه میشیم . پاسخ نامه در حد نیاز کامله . از پرسش های انتهای کتاب درسی هم تست اورده شده . بازی کردن با جملات برای تفهیم مفاهیم درست  از بین شبهات یکی از  شگرد های مولف بوده . مثلا در تعریف یک سری از قوانین و نسبت ها( مثه نسبت مول به ذره ی اووگادرو یا قوانین گازها ) همه ی ریزه کاری های تله دار به صورت کامل پوشش داده شدن تا قبل از ورود به مسائل بتونید درک درستی از مفهومش پیدا کنید . تست های مسائل در بعضی جاها محاسبات غیر استانداردی دارن اما این چیزی از ارزش خوده تست کم نکرده . مطمئن باشید با خوندن این کتاب بر مفاهیم کتاب درسی تسلط کامل پیدا میکنید .
2. مبتکران یازدهم تک جلدی : فصل یکم 377 تست / فصل دوم 484 تست / فصل سوم 177 تست . در مجموع 1038 تا تست داره . مسائل کتاب یازدهم در برابر مسائل کتاب دهم مبتکران قوی تر هستن که این یه امر بدیهی هستش ! چون بخش هایی مثه قانون هس یا سینتیک رو در بر میگیرن . تحلیل درسنامه ش مثه بالاس . تمام تیپ های مسئله ها رو از زوایای مختلف بررسی کرده و برای هر کدوم درسنامه داده . در اخر هم تست های ترکیبی رو اورده تا تسلطتون رو افزایش بده . مفاهیم یازدهم پیچیدگی و ظرافت خودشونو دارن که این کتاب بهترین راه حل رو برای یادگیریشون انتخاب کرده و اون اموزش عمقیه ( نه حفظ کردن ) . زیبایی درسنامه های یازدهم در قسمت اخر فصل 1 یازدهم به اوج خودش میرسه و شیمی آلی رو در نهایت روان بودن یادتون میده . یکی از نکات خوب کتاب های مبتکران پوشش تست های کنکور 10 سال اخیره ( اغلب کتب  تست های 92 به بعد رو استفاده کردن )
3. مبتکران دهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 604 که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 638 تست و فصل سوم 615 تست که در جلد دوم قرار داره . عجب کتابیه ! درسنامه هایش مثه تک جلدیشه پس صحبتی در موردش نمیکنم . اما تست هاش عالی ان . ازمون های چکاپ 20 سواله بین چند مبحث با محوریت مشخص داده شده که باعث میشه سطح پیشرفت و دانش خودتون رو به بوته ی ازمایش بزارید . کمیت تست های این کتاب شمارو نترسونه . قابلیت اینو داره که به عنوان تنها منبع دهم انتخاب بشه و تمام نیازتونو هم برطرف کنه . تست ها با علامت های vit و دسا و بدون علامت از هم تفکیک شدن که در مرحله ی اول اولویت با حل کردن تست های vit  و بعد دسا و بعدش هم بدون علامته . هرچند که سخت ترین تست هاشم تست های vit هستن . نگران جمع بندی هم نباشید . فقط کافیه طبق دستور العمل اول کتاب بعد از زدن تست های vit ( من ترجیحم بر تست های علامت داره خودتونه ) ازمون های چکاپ و جامع رو بزنید . پاسخ نامه هم مشابه صحبت های بالاس . فصل سوم این کتاب اونقدری به شکل های کتاب درسی گیر داده که ناخوداگاه شکل هارو حفظ میشید . موشکافی ذره به ذره ی اشکال مخصوصا در بحث الکترولیت ها چشم نوازه !
4. مبتکران یازدهم دو جلدی : فصل یکم 781 تست که جلد اولش میشه / فصل دوم 733 تست و فصل سوم 207 تا تست بعلاوه ی 36 تا تست کنکور سراسری 98 . اینم تحلیل درسنامه و پاسخ نامه ش مثه بالاس . در مورد تست ها اول کمیت تست های مسائل به شدت خودنمایی میکنن . حجم مسائل این کتاب و تنوعش اونقدری زیاده که از کتاب مسائل دیگه بی نیازتون میکنه . پوشش سوالات کنکور سراسری در شیمی یازدهم دو جلدی از تمام کتب همین مولف کامل تر هستش . تست ها اکثرا با استاندارد کنکور سراسری و بعضی با استاندارد المپیاد ! پوشش تست های المپیادی ( که در مفاهیم اونقدری هم سخت نیست . مسائلش یکم ایده داره ) هم یکی از محسنات این کتابه .اولویت بندی تست های این کتاب بر اساس vit و دسا و تالیفی از نکات قابل تامل این کتابه که شما رو در مسیر خوندن کتاب کمک میکنه . اولویت با vit سپس دسا و در نهایت تالیفی هاست . فصل سوم این کتاب در نهایت زیبایی و شیوایی درسنامه هاش بعضا تست هایی داره که صرفا با خلاقیت شما حل میشه . با توجه به اینکه فصل سوم این کتاب کاملا بدیع هستش اما این موضوع مشکلی در تالیف ایجاد نکرده و مشابه فصل های دیگه ی این کتاب به صورت کاملا مفهومی اموزش داده شده . نگران کمیت تست های فصل 3 هم نباشید چون هر تستش تقریبا دو تا تسته 
5.مبتکران دوازدهم جلد اول : فصل یکم 618 تست / فصل دوم 610 تست . در مجموع 1228 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه و درسنامه مشابه بالاس . تنوع مطالب و مسائل در جلد اول شیمی مبتکران دوازدهم اونقدری پر رنگه که نیاز به مرور چندین باره داره .  پوشش بی نظیر سطر به سطر کتاب درسی دوازدهم رو میشه هم در درسنامه و هم در بین تست ها دید . در کتاب های دهم و یازدهم تست هایی که متن کتاب رو به صورت وسواسی بررسی کردن بود اما در دوازدهم این ایراد هم برطرف شده . اولویت بندی اون ها باعث شده دانش آموز از حجم زیاد این کتاب نترسه و بدونه که با زدن تست های منتخب هم میتونه درصد قابل قبولی رو کسب کنه . ازمون های چکاپ و ازمون های جامع هم از نقاط قوت این کتاب هستن . پوشش سوالات کنکورش هم به قدرت یازدهمشه . اولیت بندی تست ها هم نقشه ی راه بسیار خوبیه .
6. مبتکران دوازدهم جلد دوم : فصل سوم 383 تست / فصل چهارم 203 تست بعلاوه ی 56 تست کنکور سراسری 98 در مجموع 642 تست . تحلیل پاسخ نامه مشابه بالا . درسنامه های این کتاب اونقدری بعضی مطالب رو توضیح دادن که وقتی سراغ تست ها میری تقریبا مطلب جدید برای عرضه وجود نداره و صرفا با مفاهیم بازی کرده . فصل چهارم این کتاب جا داشت تست بیشتری داشته باشه اما خب با 203 تا تست جون دار سعی کرده مطالب رو تفهیم کنه که موفق هم بوده !
جمع بندی شیمی های مبتکران نوشته بهمن بازرگانی = سبک نگارش کتب نظام جدید برگرفته از جد بزرگوار این کتاب یعنی شیمی مبتکران نظام قدیمه و فرزند خلفی برای ادامه ی حکومت مقتدرانه ی بهمن بازرگان بر عرصه ی شیمی کنکوره . درسنامه ها بیشتر سمت و سوی عمق دادن به مطالب رو دارن و پاسخ نامه ها هم صرفا به بیان جواب درست اکتفا نکردن بلکه ادامه تفهیم مطالب رو میشه در پاسخ نامه های همه ی این کتب دید . تفاوت تک جلدی ها با دو جلدی در کتب پایه صرفا در تعداد تست هاست و مطالب درسنامه ها بدون هیچ کم و کاستی به برادر کوچک تر منتقل شده . دو جلدی ها با شعار آرشیو کامل و تک جلدی ها با لقب واجب عرضه شدن . با نگاه سطحی به این کتاب میشه فهمید که کنکور سراسری به تست ها و درسنامه ها جهت داده و هدف تالیف همه ی کتب صرفا کنکور بوده . از نکات قابل ذکر راهنمایی و نقشه ی راه اول هر فصله که مسیر شما رو برای موفقیت مستقیم میکنه . مثلا اولویت بندی تست ها یا وجود ازمون های چکاپ نشونه از دانش مشاوره ای بهمن بازرگانی از مرور پیوسته ی مطالبه که باعث ایجاد حافظه ی بلند مدت در دانش آموز میشه . گویا مولف تمام تجربیات چند سال اخیر خودش رو در این کتب جمع کرده .
نزدیک 17 تا منبع دیگه هم برای تحلیل هست که در اولین فرصت میزارم


حاجی من نخوندم چی نوشتی ، ولی این همه مطلب نوشتی ،جای یک دس خوش گفتن داری

دس خووش*

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> سلام
> شبتون بخیر
> سیر تا پیاز علاوه بر آموزش تست های استاندار خوبی داره
> مجموع کتاب پایه و دوازدهمش به صورت میکروطلایی چاپ شده
> بنظرم اگر با این کتاب مفاهیم ریاضی رو متوجه میشید نیازی به منبع دومی نیست
> میتونید در کنارش آزمون کار کنید تا دستتون در حل کردن بیشتر راه بیوفته
> چون کتاب پایه + دوازدهم نزدیک 3000 تا تست داره به همراه تست های داخل درسنامه اش .
> فیزیک پایه سیر تا پیاز هم استاندارد های کنکور رو رعایت کرده و درسنامه های خوبی هم داره
> ببینید درسنامه های فیزیک دهم خیلی سبز اصلا برای اموزش از صفر مناسب نیست
> ...


خیلی ممنون واقعا با توضیحات کامل و جامعتون مارو شرمنده می‌کنید
البته من منظورم این نبود که شما گفتید پایه رو تو تابستون جمع کنید،منظورم همون آزمون های قلم چی هست که طبق برنامه ش باید دهم و یازدهم رو جمع کنیم
فقط در مورد توصیه اخرتون درست متوجه نشدم منظور این بود که یعنی این دو ماه باقی مونده از بهار رو فقط فیزیک بخونم و هیچ درس دیگه ای رو همراهش مطالعه نکنم؟و بعد تابستون یک پایه رو کامل جمع کنم؟
یعنی نمی‌رسم از الان تا آخر تابستون کل پایه رو جمع کنم؟(اول دهم و بعد یازدهم)

----------


## Mahsa0

سلام صبحتون بخیر من هم شرایطم مثل شماست ومیخوام بدای ۱۴۰۰ بخونم هدفم هم دندونه اوضاعم هم متوسط هست درواقع جزو داوطلبان خیلی ضعیف نیستم

----------


## Ham1

با اجازه استارتر تاپیک
برای قبولی دندانپزشکی باید میانگین اختصاصی ها چقدر باشه؟

----------


## heavymakeup

> خیلی ممنون واقعا با توضیحات کامل و جامعتون مارو شرمنده می‌کنید
> البته من منظورم این نبود که شما گفتید پایه رو تو تابستون جمع کنید،منظورم همون آزمون های قلم چی هست که طبق برنامه ش باید دهم و یازدهم رو جمع کنیم
> فقط در مورد توصیه اخرتون درست متوجه نشدم منظور این بود که یعنی این دو ماه باقی مونده از بهار رو فقط فیزیک بخونم و هیچ درس دیگه ای رو همراهش مطالعه نکنم؟و بعد تابستون یک پایه رو کامل جمع کنم؟
> یعنی نمی‌رسم از الان تا آخر تابستون کل پایه رو جمع کنم؟(اول دهم و بعد یازدهم)


بهتره دو ماه دیگه رو روی نقاظ ضعف اختصاصیتون کار کنید ( من جمله فیزیک )
ولی اگر برنامه ی مشخصی دارین میتونید تا دو ماه اینده یکدوم از پایه رو شروع کنید و تا اخر تابستون قسمت زیادی از پایه رو ببندید
بستگی به برنامه ریزی و ساعت مطالعتون داره
اولویت با اینه که یک پایه تموم بشه و بعدش پایه ی بعدی رو مطالعه کنید
تا تابستون موازی کار نکنید

----------


## heavymakeup

> با اجازه استارتر تاپیک
> برای قبولی دندانپزشکی باید میانگین اختصاصی ها چقدر باشه؟


دندان پزشکی یک سری فیلتر هایی داره
مثلا منطقه ای که هستید ( یک یا دو یا ... )
دانشگاهی که میخواید انتخاب کنید
آزاد یا دولتی بودنش
بومی یا غیر بومی بودنتون
حداقل رو نمیشه دقیق گفت اما به صورت تقریبی همه دروس باید بالای 75 درصد باشن تا بتونید دانشگاه مرکز یه استان خوب رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## heavymakeup

7.شیمی پایه میکرو : بیشتر از 2000 تا تست داره . درسنامه ها در جلد دیگری اومدن که علاوه بر کامل بودن سعی در تفهیم ریز به ریز مطالب درسی داشتن . پوشش مطالب حفظی در درسنامه ها چشم نوازه . ممکنه حجم مطالب درسنامه ها کمی زیاد به نظر میاد اونم بخاطر اینه که مولفان سعی داشتن علاوه بر پوشش کتاب درسی به پوشش مطالب کنکوری هم بپردازن . مثلا در مسائل استوکیومتری هر دو راه ( کسر تبدیل که روش کتاب درسیه و روش تناسب یا همون کسر های پیش ساخته که روش مدرسان کنکوره ) رو اموزش بدن . پس برای امتحانات هم میتونه مفید باشه . شکل های کتاب به خوبی بررسی شدن و اغلب نکاتشون گفته شده . حجم بعضی از فصل های کتاب درسنامه خیلی زیاد شده مثه فصل  3 دهم . پوشش تیپ های متداول مسائل کنکور از نکات خوب درسنامه است . مطالب زائد درسنامه ضربه ای به محوریت اموزش نزده و باعث تفهیم بیشتر شده . تطابق سرفصل های جلد درسنامه با جلد بانک تست ( یا همون سینک بودنشون ) باعث میشه پله به پله جلو برید و اموزش ببینید . جلد اموزش شیمی میکرو جزو کاملترین درسنامه های شیمی بین کتب شیمی بازاره . 
حدود 600 صفحه درسنامه ی شیمی ممکنه ترس جمع بندی شیمی رو بهتون القا کنه اما این مشکل با اموزش مفهومی کتاب برطرف شده . به صورتی که شما در دور دوم فقط نیاز به مرور چشمی مطالب دارید و کتاب تمام مطالب رو قبلا بهتون عمیقا اموزش داده . فصل ها بین 3 تا 9 زیر فصل دارن که مطالب با محوریت مشخص رو دسته بندی کرده . 
تکمیل بودن بیش از حد درسنامه ها برای اموزش دانش آموزان ضعیف و پیشرفت دانش آموزان متوسط عالیه اما ممکنه برای داشن آموز های قوی حوصله سر بر باشه . چون اغلب نکات ذکر شده در درسنامه رو خوندن . مثال های حل شده ی جلد درسنامه هم در نوع خودش جالب توجهه .
اما جلد بانک تست ! 350 تا تست فصل 1 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 2 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله /  310 تا تست فصل 3 دهم + 4 تا ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 1 یازدهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 320 تا تست فصل 2 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله / 190 تا تست فصل 3 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله .پوشش نکات به خوبی انجام شده و متن کتاب زیره ذره بین قرار گرفته . اما در حق بعضی شکل ها کمی کم لطفی شده و به اوردن یک الی دو تا تست اکتفا کرده . البته نمیشه به این قضیه ایرادی وارد کرد چون باقی نکات در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و فقط به ذکر نکات جدید ( که در درسنامه نیومده )یا نکات مهم ( که در جلد اموزش هم اومده ) بسنده شده پس از هر حیث کامله . اکثر تست های مفهومی به صورت چندگزینه ای اومدن و توجه کمی به تست های دمده ی قدیمی شده که البته کنکور 98 نشون داد این برای یه کتاب میتونه مزیت باشه . تنوع سوالات بسیار بالاست و قالب های جدیدی از تست هارو هم میشه در بینشون دید . از نکات خیلی خوب کتاب شیمی پایه میکرو تست های ترکیبی اون با کتب پایه است . البته گاهی سخت تلقی شده ولی صرفا نکات سطحی دو فصل باهم قاطی شده پس نمیشه اسشمو سخت گذاشت . سطح تست ها برای کسایی که جلد درسنامشو خوندن متوسط ولی برای دیگران ممکنه سخت و ناکافی به نظر برسه که البته بازم لازم به تاکیده که اکثر نکات بولد در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و صرفا به بیان نکات جدید در تست ها پرداخته شده . ازمونک ها علاوه بر سعی کردن برای جمع بندی یه سری از نکات , نکات جدیدی رو هم پوش دادن . پس ازمونک ها علاوه بر جمع بندی به دانش شما هم اضافه میکنن .
جمع بندی شیمی میکروطبقه بندی پایه = نکته ی خیلی جالبه این کتاب کپی شدن بعضی از تست های آی کیو نظام قدیم در این کتابه که در فصل 2 یازدهم بیشتر به چشم میاد . اکثر مسائل نیاز به خلاقیت دارن تا محاسبات . پاسخ نامه ش سوالات رو با سه رنگ متفاوت به سه سطح متفاوت به تربیت از اسون تا سخت تفکیک کرده که با نگاهی مختصر میشه فهمید اکثر سوالات ( طبق پاسخ نامه اش ! ) متوسط به بالا هستن . با کتابی مواجهیم که اگر به خوبی خونده بشه و نکاتش بررسی بشه به شما توانایی حل کردن هر سوالی رو میده . جلد بانک تست این کتاب جزو قوی ترین منابع شیمی کنکوره

----------


## a.t.n

> 7.شیمی پایه میکرو : بیشتر از 2000 تا تست داره . درسنامه ها در جلد دیگری اومدن که علاوه بر کامل بودن سعی در تفهیم ریز به ریز مطالب درسی داشتن . پوشش مطالب حفظی در درسنامه ها چشم نوازه . ممکنه حجم مطالب درسنامه ها کمی زیاد به نظر میاد اونم بخاطر اینه که مولفان سعی داشتن علاوه بر پوشش کتاب درسی به پوشش مطالب کنکوری هم بپردازن . مثلا در مسائل استوکیومتری هر دو راه ( کسر تبدیل که روش کتاب درسیه و روش تناسب یا همون کسر های پیش ساخته که روش مدرسان کنکوره ) رو اموزش بدن . پس برای امتحانات هم میتونه مفید باشه . شکل های کتاب به خوبی بررسی شدن و اغلب نکاتشون گفته شده . حجم بعضی از فصل های کتاب درسنامه خیلی زیاد شده مثه فصل  3 دهم . پوشش تیپ های متداول مسائل کنکور از نکات خوب درسنامه است . مطالب زائد درسنامه ضربه ای به محوریت اموزش نزده و باعث تفهیم بیشتر شده . تطابق سرفصل های جلد درسنامه با جلد بانک تست ( یا همون سینک بودنشون ) باعث میشه پله به پله جلو برید و اموزش ببینید . جلد اموزش شیمی میکرو جزو کاملترین درسنامه های شیمی بین کتب شیمی بازاره . 
> حدود 600 صفحه درسنامه ی شیمی ممکنه ترس جمع بندی شیمی رو بهتون القا کنه اما این مشکل با اموزش مفهومی کتاب برطرف شده . به صورتی که شما در دور دوم فقط نیاز به مرور چشمی مطالب دارید و کتاب تمام مطالب رو قبلا بهتون عمیقا اموزش داده . فصل ها بین 3 تا 9 زیر فصل دارن که مطالب با محوریت مشخص رو دسته بندی کرده . 
> تکمیل بودن بیش از حد درسنامه ها برای اموزش دانش آموزان ضعیف و پیشرفت دانش آموزان متوسط عالیه اما ممکنه برای داشن آموز های قوی حوصله سر بر باشه . چون اغلب نکات ذکر شده در درسنامه رو خوندن . مثال های حل شده ی جلد درسنامه هم در نوع خودش جالب توجهه .
> اما جلد بانک تست ! 350 تا تست فصل 1 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 2 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله /  310 تا تست فصل 3 دهم + 4 تا ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 1 یازدهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 320 تا تست فصل 2 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله / 190 تا تست فصل 3 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله .پوشش نکات به خوبی انجام شده و متن کتاب زیره ذره بین قرار گرفته . اما در حق بعضی شکل ها کمی کم لطفی شده و به اوردن یک الی دو تا تست اکتفا کرده . البته نمیشه به این قضیه ایرادی وارد کرد چون باقی نکات در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و فقط به ذکر نکات جدید ( که در درسنامه نیومده )یا نکات مهم ( که در جلد اموزش هم اومده ) بسنده شده پس از هر حیث کامله . اکثر تست های مفهومی به صورت چندگزینه ای اومدن و توجه کمی به تست های دمده ی قدیمی شده که البته کنکور 98 نشون داد این برای یه کتاب میتونه مزیت باشه . تنوع سوالات بسیار بالاست و قالب های جدیدی از تست هارو هم میشه در بینشون دید . از نکات خیلی خوب کتاب شیمی پایه میکرو تست های ترکیبی اون با کتب پایه است . البته گاهی سخت تلقی شده ولی صرفا نکات سطحی دو فصل باهم قاطی شده پس نمیشه اسشمو سخت گذاشت . سطح تست ها برای کسایی که جلد درسنامشو خوندن متوسط ولی برای دیگران ممکنه سخت و ناکافی به نظر برسه که البته بازم لازم به تاکیده که اکثر نکات بولد در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و صرفا به بیان نکات جدید در تست ها پرداخته شده . ازمونک ها علاوه بر سعی کردن برای جمع بندی یه سری از نکات , نکات جدیدی رو هم پوش دادن . پس ازمونک ها علاوه بر جمع بندی به دانش شما هم اضافه میکنن .
> جمع بندی شیمی میکروطبقه بندی پایه = نکته ی خیلی جالبه این کتاب کپی شدن بعضی از تست های آی کیو نظام قدیم در این کتابه که در فصل 2 یازدهم بیشتر به چشم میاد . اکثر مسائل نیاز به خلاقیت دارن تا محاسبات . پاسخ نامه ش سوالات رو با سه رنگ متفاوت به سه سطح متفاوت به تربیت از اسون تا سخت تفکیک کرده که با نگاهی مختصر میشه فهمید اکثر سوالات ( طبق پاسخ نامه اش ! ) متوسط به بالا هستن . با کتابی مواجهیم که اگر به خوبی خونده بشه و نکاتش بررسی بشه به شما توانایی حل کردن هر سوالی رو میده . جلد بانک تست این کتاب جزو قوی ترین منابع شیمی کنکوره


سلام آقای دکتر 
ممنون

----------


## Noo$hin

در طول این مدت تا کنکور ، هدفت باید بزرگ باشه،بگی برای دورقمی میخونم تا انگیزه داشته باشی نه اینکه باعث بشه هی بگی مگه میشه یا چی...
من با دیدن اطرافیانم فکر میکردم قبول شدن خیلی سخته، اما روز بعد کنکور با اینکه هیچ حسی نسبت به خوب یا بد بودن کنکور نداشتم، دیدم واقعا شاخ غول شکستن نبود...
من پشت کنکوری نبودم اما الان کسایی که یک یا چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن تو ورودی مون کم نیس یکی حتی سربازی رفته بعد اومده...
با این حال منم دچار افت میشدم خیلی....
اول پزشکی تهران میخواستم....بعد آخراش به این فکر میکردم که اگه برم یه شهر دیگه چی....و آخرش دیگع فقط برا اینکه مامانم رو خوشحال کنم دعا میکردم، ناامید بودم و فقط میخواستم یه چیزی بشه که مامانم خوشحال بشه...
تا دی خیلی خوب با مدرسه پیش میرفتم تا اینکه اولین آزمون جامع قلمچی رو هزار و خورده ای شدم و واقعا نا امید شدم تو همون ماه اولین اسباب کشی زنگیمو هم داشتم ...اسفند مدرسه مون تموم شد
عیدم افتضاح شد تو یه اتاق جدید اصلا تمرکز نداشتم...فقط خیال پردازی میکردم یه دفعه میدیدم که چندین ساعت گذشته و بعد هی حرص میخوردم...از اینکه الان بقیه تو اردو مدرسه دارن میترکونن و من...
همش تو اتاقم با در بسته بودم و فکر میکردم بقیه رو دارم گول میزنم به خاطر همین شبا که بقیه فکر میکردن خوابم با یه نور کم یواشکی میخوندم تا حداقل به دیگران دروغ نگفته باشم اما کلا سه ماه آخر وضع روحیم داغون بود و بدتر از اینکه به هیچ کس هم نمیگفتم و حتی تا الان هم به خانواده ام نگفتم...
بعد عید گفتم برم تو مدرسه درس بخونم اما بعد یه هفته مریض شدم.یه هفته تو تخت افتادم فقط تونستم به زور یه دور زیست دوم بخونم.
از عید با این شرایط دیگه ترسیدم ساعات مفیدم رو یادداشت کنم!!!!

با این حال یکی از بهترین شاد ترین سال های تحصیلم پیش دانشگاهی بود تا اسفند که تموم شد...
دو ماه آحر میرفتم مدرسه یه روز درمیون کنکور عمومی رو آزمون میدادم و آنقدر زیاد بود که سر کنکور فکر میکردم یه رباطم و بدون فکر دارم تست میزنم اینقدر برام عادی شده بود
با این حال بعد از ریاصی و زیست،  اول شیمی زدم بعد فیزیک و برا اولین بار تو عمرم اصلا نتونستم ص اخر فیزیک رو بزنم و وقت کمکور تموم شد!!!! اگه میزدم حتما به آرزوم میرسیدم....
من از عید قید زدن تست مسئله شیمی رو زدم با اون حالت روحی فکر کنم کار خوبی کردم ،چون فقط مسئله شیمی بود که اعصابم رو خرد میکرد و منم به اعصابم نیاز داشتم....شیمی ۴۰ زدم سال۹۵...اونم شاید باعث شد که به ارزوم نرسم...

اینا رو گفتم که بگم نا امیدی بدا همه هس....نمیگم راهم درست بود چون نه به حرف مشاور گوش میدادم که کلا ۱،۲ بار دیدمش نه به برنامه ریزی هام عمل میکردم....فقط تا جایی که میتونستم تلاشم رو کردم با تمام نقصام....شاید راهم درست نبود و هر تصمیمی که گرفتم رو خودم  بدون گفتن به کسی و راهنمایی کسی گرفتم مثلا همون حذف مسئله شیمی....اما راهی بود در حد من بود.

پس کیفیت مهمه بخون هی نگو چقدر چطوری .... تا جایی که میتونی تلاشتو بکن
من به خودم میگفتم تو این یه سال اگه درس نخونی می خوای چیکار کنی ؟؟ دیدم واقعا کار دیگه ای ندارم...پس تنها کاری که از دستم بر می اومد کردم.فکر کن شغلته...کارمند نمونه ای باش وگرنه لخراج میشی یا ترفیع نمیگری.
من نت نداشتم ....رمان خوندن هم جوری گذاشتم کنار که بعد کنکور هم دیگه نتونستم به حالت سابق برگردم متاسفانه. عاشق سریال کره ای هم بودم هستم اما اون سال فقط یه سریال موقع شام تو دی ماه دیدم.

چون مدرسه میرفتم تفریحم با دوستا حرف زدن بود و شب خوابیدن...
وقتی تو خونه بودم چند ماه آخر اونقدر تو خیال میرفتم که دیگه وقتی برا تفریح نداشتم و باز خواب تفریح بود!!!!!

بعد از کنکور هم این افت و خیز های روحی ادامه داره...حتی شدیدتر....
الان فقط برا دو رقمی شدن بخون اما وقتی کنکورت رو دادی یه حرفای دیگه ای هم دارم که باید بعد کنکور بدونی نه الان

موفق باشی و براش تلاش کن

----------


## Ham1

> 7.شیمی پایه میکرو : بیشتر از 2000 تا تست داره . درسنامه ها در جلد دیگری اومدن که علاوه بر کامل بودن سعی در تفهیم ریز به ریز مطالب درسی داشتن . پوشش مطالب حفظی در درسنامه ها چشم نوازه . ممکنه حجم مطالب درسنامه ها کمی زیاد به نظر میاد اونم بخاطر اینه که مولفان سعی داشتن علاوه بر پوشش کتاب درسی به پوشش مطالب کنکوری هم بپردازن . مثلا در مسائل استوکیومتری هر دو راه ( کسر تبدیل که روش کتاب درسیه و روش تناسب یا همون کسر های پیش ساخته که روش مدرسان کنکوره ) رو اموزش بدن . پس برای امتحانات هم میتونه مفید باشه . شکل های کتاب به خوبی بررسی شدن و اغلب نکاتشون گفته شده . حجم بعضی از فصل های کتاب درسنامه خیلی زیاد شده مثه فصل  3 دهم . پوشش تیپ های متداول مسائل کنکور از نکات خوب درسنامه است . مطالب زائد درسنامه ضربه ای به محوریت اموزش نزده و باعث تفهیم بیشتر شده . تطابق سرفصل های جلد درسنامه با جلد بانک تست ( یا همون سینک بودنشون ) باعث میشه پله به پله جلو برید و اموزش ببینید . جلد اموزش شیمی میکرو جزو کاملترین درسنامه های شیمی بین کتب شیمی بازاره . 
> حدود 600 صفحه درسنامه ی شیمی ممکنه ترس جمع بندی شیمی رو بهتون القا کنه اما این مشکل با اموزش مفهومی کتاب برطرف شده . به صورتی که شما در دور دوم فقط نیاز به مرور چشمی مطالب دارید و کتاب تمام مطالب رو قبلا بهتون عمیقا اموزش داده . فصل ها بین 3 تا 9 زیر فصل دارن که مطالب با محوریت مشخص رو دسته بندی کرده . 
> تکمیل بودن بیش از حد درسنامه ها برای اموزش دانش آموزان ضعیف و پیشرفت دانش آموزان متوسط عالیه اما ممکنه برای داشن آموز های قوی حوصله سر بر باشه . چون اغلب نکات ذکر شده در درسنامه رو خوندن . مثال های حل شده ی جلد درسنامه هم در نوع خودش جالب توجهه .
> اما جلد بانک تست ! 350 تا تست فصل 1 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 2 دهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله /  310 تا تست فصل 3 دهم + 4 تا ازمون 10 سواله / 310 تست فصل 1 یازدهم + 4 ازمون 10 سواله / 320 تا تست فصل 2 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله / 190 تا تست فصل 3 یازدهم + 3 ازمون 10 سواله .پوشش نکات به خوبی انجام شده و متن کتاب زیره ذره بین قرار گرفته . اما در حق بعضی شکل ها کمی کم لطفی شده و به اوردن یک الی دو تا تست اکتفا کرده . البته نمیشه به این قضیه ایرادی وارد کرد چون باقی نکات در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و فقط به ذکر نکات جدید ( که در درسنامه نیومده )یا نکات مهم ( که در جلد اموزش هم اومده ) بسنده شده پس از هر حیث کامله . اکثر تست های مفهومی به صورت چندگزینه ای اومدن و توجه کمی به تست های دمده ی قدیمی شده که البته کنکور 98 نشون داد این برای یه کتاب میتونه مزیت باشه . تنوع سوالات بسیار بالاست و قالب های جدیدی از تست هارو هم میشه در بینشون دید . از نکات خیلی خوب کتاب شیمی پایه میکرو تست های ترکیبی اون با کتب پایه است . البته گاهی سخت تلقی شده ولی صرفا نکات سطحی دو فصل باهم قاطی شده پس نمیشه اسشمو سخت گذاشت . سطح تست ها برای کسایی که جلد درسنامشو خوندن متوسط ولی برای دیگران ممکنه سخت و ناکافی به نظر برسه که البته بازم لازم به تاکیده که اکثر نکات بولد در جلد درسنامه ذکر شدن و صرفا به بیان نکات جدید در تست ها پرداخته شده . ازمونک ها علاوه بر سعی کردن برای جمع بندی یه سری از نکات , نکات جدیدی رو هم پوش دادن . پس ازمونک ها علاوه بر جمع بندی به دانش شما هم اضافه میکنن .
> جمع بندی شیمی میکروطبقه بندی پایه = نکته ی خیلی جالبه این کتاب کپی شدن بعضی از تست های آی کیو نظام قدیم در این کتابه که در فصل 2 یازدهم بیشتر به چشم میاد . اکثر مسائل نیاز به خلاقیت دارن تا محاسبات . پاسخ نامه ش سوالات رو با سه رنگ متفاوت به سه سطح متفاوت به تربیت از اسون تا سخت تفکیک کرده که با نگاهی مختصر میشه فهمید اکثر سوالات ( طبق پاسخ نامه اش ! ) متوسط به بالا هستن . با کتابی مواجهیم که اگر به خوبی خونده بشه و نکاتش بررسی بشه به شما توانایی حل کردن هر سوالی رو میده . جلد بانک تست این کتاب جزو قوی ترین منابع شیمی کنکوره


سلام
به نظر شما شیمی پایه میکرو با شیمی پایه خیلی سبز از نظر درس نامه در یک سطح هستند یا نه؟

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> در طول این مدت تا کنکور ، هدفت باید بزرگ باشه،بگی برای دورقمی میخونم تا انگیزه داشته باشی نه اینکه باعث بشه هی بگی مگه میشه یا چی...
> من با دیدن اطرافیانم فکر میکردم قبول شدن خیلی سخته، اما روز بعد کنکور با اینکه هیچ حسی نسبت به خوب یا بد بودن کنکور نداشتم، دیدم واقعا شاخ غول شکستن نبود...
> من پشت کنکوری نبودم اما الان کسایی که یک یا چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن تو ورودی مون کم نیس یکی حتی سربازی رفته بعد اومده...
> با این حال منم دچار افت میشدم خیلی....
> اول پزشکی تهران میخواستم....بعد آخراش به این فکر میکردم که اگه برم یه شهر دیگه چی....و آخرش دیگع فقط برا اینکه مامانم رو خوشحال کنم دعا میکردم، ناامید بودم و فقط میخواستم یه چیزی بشه که مامانم خوشحال بشه...
> تا دی خیلی خوب با مدرسه پیش میرفتم تا اینکه اولین آزمون جامع قلمچی رو هزار و خورده ای شدم و واقعا نا امید شدم تو همون ماه اولین اسباب کشی زنگیمو هم داشتم ...اسفند مدرسه مون تموم شد
> عیدم افتضاح شد تو یه اتاق جدید اصلا تمرکز نداشتم...فقط خیال پردازی میکردم یه دفعه میدیدم که چندین ساعت گذشته و بعد هی حرص میخوردم...از اینکه الان بقیه تو اردو مدرسه دارن میترکونن و من...
> همش تو اتاقم با در بسته بودم و فکر میکردم بقیه رو دارم گول میزنم به خاطر همین شبا که بقیه فکر میکردن خوابم با یه نور کم یواشکی میخوندم تا حداقل به دیگران دروغ نگفته باشم اما کلا سه ماه آخر وضع روحیم داغون بود و بدتر از اینکه به هیچ کس هم نمیگفتم و حتی تا الان هم به خانواده ام نگفتم...
> بعد عید گفتم برم تو مدرسه درس بخونم اما بعد یه هفته مریض شدم.یه هفته تو تخت افتادم فقط تونستم به زور یه دور زیست دوم بخونم.
> ...


ممنون مطلبتون انگیزه بخش بود،شما کلاس خصوصی هم میرفتی؟مشاور هم داشتید؟

----------


## reza333

> در طول این مدت تا کنکور ، هدفت باید بزرگ باشه،بگی برای دورقمی میخونم تا انگیزه داشته باشی نه اینکه باعث بشه هی بگی مگه میشه یا چی...
> من با دیدن اطرافیانم فکر میکردم قبول شدن خیلی سخته، اما روز بعد کنکور با اینکه هیچ حسی نسبت به خوب یا بد بودن کنکور نداشتم، دیدم واقعا شاخ غول شکستن نبود...
> من پشت کنکوری نبودم اما الان کسایی که یک یا چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن تو ورودی مون کم نیس یکی حتی سربازی رفته بعد اومده...
> با این حال منم دچار افت میشدم خیلی....
> اول پزشکی تهران میخواستم....بعد آخراش به این فکر میکردم که اگه برم یه شهر دیگه چی....و آخرش دیگع فقط برا اینکه مامانم رو خوشحال کنم دعا میکردم، ناامید بودم و فقط میخواستم یه چیزی بشه که مامانم خوشحال بشه...
> تا دی خیلی خوب با مدرسه پیش میرفتم تا اینکه اولین آزمون جامع قلمچی رو هزار و خورده ای شدم و واقعا نا امید شدم تو همون ماه اولین اسباب کشی زنگیمو هم داشتم ...اسفند مدرسه مون تموم شد
> عیدم افتضاح شد تو یه اتاق جدید اصلا تمرکز نداشتم...فقط خیال پردازی میکردم یه دفعه میدیدم که چندین ساعت گذشته و بعد هی حرص میخوردم...از اینکه الان بقیه تو اردو مدرسه دارن میترکونن و من...
> همش تو اتاقم با در بسته بودم و فکر میکردم بقیه رو دارم گول میزنم به خاطر همین شبا که بقیه فکر میکردن خوابم با یه نور کم یواشکی میخوندم تا حداقل به دیگران دروغ نگفته باشم اما کلا سه ماه آخر وضع روحیم داغون بود و بدتر از اینکه به هیچ کس هم نمیگفتم و حتی تا الان هم به خانواده ام نگفتم...
> بعد عید گفتم برم تو مدرسه درس بخونم اما بعد یه هفته مریض شدم.یه هفته تو تخت افتادم فقط تونستم به زور یه دور زیست دوم بخونم.
> ...


تشکر از پست خوبت.
الان چه رشته ای تو کدوم دانشگاه ؟
یادت هست درصدای کنکورتو بگی؟

----------


## Noo$hin

> ممنون مطلبتون انگیزه بخش بود،شما کلاس خصوصی هم میرفتی؟مشاور هم داشتید؟


من مدرسه سمپاد میرفتم...کلاس خصوصی نرفتم...مشاوره مدرسه مون رو هم دو بار دیدم

----------


## Noo$hin

> تشکر از پست خوبت.
> الان چه رشته ای تو کدوم دانشگاه ؟
> یادت هست درصدای کنکورتو بگی؟


دندون تهران

درصد زیاد فایده ای نداره چون مال سال ۹۵ عه
ادبیات 85
عربی 78
دینی 90
زبان 74
زمین 10
ریاضی 65
زیست 78
فیزیک58
شیمی 40

----------


## reza333

> دندون تهران
> 
> درصد زیاد فایده ای نداره چون مال سال ۹۵ عه
> ادبیات 85
> عربی 78
> دینی 90
> زبان 74
> زمین 10
> ریاضی 65
> ...


تشکر‌.
بچه های استان تهران یه مزیت بزرگی که دارن بومی گزینیه خیلی به سودشونه.

تمام بچه های ایران میخان یکی از دانشگاههای تهران قبول شن ولی اگر استان دیگه ای باشن کارشون خیلی سخته.
درصدای عمومیتون که عالیه ، اختصاصیاتون متوسط.
همین درصدا رو یکی تو شیراز زده باشه ، با توجه به بومی گزینی، دانشگاه تهران نمیاره ولی شما که بومی تهرانی اوردی.

----------

